# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Նոր ստեղծագործական մրցույթ: Քվեարկություն և քննարկում

## Վոլտերա

Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների անունների

Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 5 օր

Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին

Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է, կարելի է քվեարկել մեկից ավելի հավանած տարբերակների օգտին

Քվեարկությունը բաց է

5 օր անց՝ քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայտարարվեն հեղինակները

Մրցույթի պայմանների մասին՝ այստեղ

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 1. Նրանք*


- Կոլյա, գա՛զը սեղմիր: Մեկ անգամ էլ: Վերջ, կարող ես թողնել:
- Հը, մի բան ստացվո՞ւմ է:
- Հա, ստացվում է, որ մենք լրիվ քաքի մեջ ենք:
Իվանը շրխկացնելով փակեց մեքենայի կապոտը, ցատկեց ներքև ու քայլեց շինության ուղղությամբ: Նիկոլայը հետևեց նրան:
Փոշոտ լուսամուտից նայելիս Քեռին նրանց նկատեց և ընդառաջ դուրս եկավ:
- Ի՞նչ նորություն կա:
- Չկա, Քեռի, Սադկոն սատկել է: Մոմը չի վառվում, մարտկոցն ու կարբյուրատորը նույնպես բանի պետք չեն. մի խոսքով՝ մետաղի ջարդոն:
- Ուրեմն էստեղ մնալու իմաստ չկա, տղերք: Ուսապարկերդ հավաքեք, շարժվենք: Կոլյա, տեր հոր հետ ուսապարկերով փոխվեք, քոնը թեթև է:
Հայր Դմիտրին իր հաստլիկ մարմնին անհամապատասխան թեթևությամբ վեր կացավ գետնից և վերցրեց Նիկոլայի ուսապարկը: Սերգեյը նույնպես ուզում էր որքան հնարավոր է շուտ ճամփա ընկնել, բայց երբ փորձեց բարձրանալ նստած տեղից, Դենիսը, ով այդ ամբողջ ընթացքում անտարբեր նայում էր անորոշ կետի, բռնեց նրա թևն ու հետ քաշեց նրան:
- Ի՞նչ կարիք կա շտապելու: Մեկ է՝ գրողի տարած ֆաշիստները մեզ չեն հետապնդում, իրենց Կիևով են զբաղված: Իսկ մենք կարող ենք մի քիչ շունչ առնել:
- Նախ՝ հաստատ չգիտենք, թե ինչ են նրանք պատրաստվում անել,- ասաց Քեռին և խիստ տոնով ավելացրեց,- երկրորդ՝ մի մոռացիր սուբօրդինացիայի մասին, պարոն սերժանտ:
- Պարոն ավա՛գ սերժանտ, պարոն կապիտան,- հեգնեց Դենիսը և սկսեց իրերը դանդաղորեն տեղավորել ուսապարկում:
Քիչ անց նրանք դուրս եկան շինությունից, որը մի քանի տասնամյակ առաջ բենզալցակայան էր եղել, և քայլեցին ճանապարհն ի վար՝ դեպի հյուսիս:
- Եղբայր, ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես մեր օպերացիայի մասին,- հարցրեց Իվանը Նիկոլային:
- Թողնե՛լ խոսակցությունը,- միջամտեց Քեռին,- վերադասի հրամանները քննարկման ենթակա չեն:
- Վերջ տուր, Քեռի: Վերադասը մեզ որպես մսացու անասուններ ուղարկեց կիևյան կոտլետ դառնալու՝ շատ լավ իմանալով, որ Արևմուտքը ուկրոպներին մենակ չի թողնի:
- Սատանայի բաժի՛ն դառնան Ամերիկան ու նրա շուն Եվրոպան,- բորբոքվեց հայր Դմիտրին,- բոլորի աչքին թոզ են փչում, թե իբր դեմոկրատիայի և լուսավորության քարոզիչներն ու պահապաններն են, բայց իրականում նենգ պլաններ են մշակում, որ կործանեն ռուսական աշխարհը:
- Ճիշտ է ասում տեր հայրը,- համաձայնեց Դենիսը,- երբ Կոսովոյի ալբանացիներն «ինքնորոշվեցին»՝ սերբերին զրկելով իրենց պատմական հայրենիքից, դա ջհուդների կառավարություններին ձեռնտու էր, բայց երբ Ղրիմը լրիվ ժողովրդավարական ընտրությունների արդյունքում որոշեց միանալ Ռուսաստանին, դա համարեցին հակաօրինական: Դրա համար էլ, իմ սիրելի Վանյա, հիմար մտքերիդ համար քեզ գնդակահարություն է հասնում:
- Սուս մնացեք բոլորդ: - ասաց Քեռին,- Համարյա հասանք:
Արևը թեքվում էր դեպի մայրամուտ, բաց տեղանքը դեռ բավական լուսավոր էր: Ճանապարհի աջ կողմում, ուղղանկյունաձև պատվանդանի վրայի քարե տառերով կարդացվում էր Պ ԻՊ Տ, 1970:
Հայր Դմիտրին վախեցած խաչակնքեց ու հարցրեց.
- Մի՞թե մենք չպիտի շրջանցեինք այս վայրը, Քեռի:
- Այո, բայց նահանջելու ընթացքում տեղեկություն ստացանք, որ հակառակորդը արևմտյան ուղղությամբ զորքերի որոշակի տեղաշարժ է կատարել: Էնպես որ, այլ տարբերակ չկա:
- Գոնե հակագազեր ունենայինք, - փնթփնթաց Սերգեյը:
- Հարգարժան վերադասը հին հակագազերը հավաքել էր, որպեսզի փոխարիներ նորերով,- ասաց Իվանը,- բայց չար ջհուդամասոններն ինչ-որ դիվային մոգության շնորհիվ գողացան նոր խմբաքանակը, որպեսզի ոչնչացնեն ռուսական աշխարհը, ինչպես տեր հայրն է ասում: Եթե որևէ մեկը զուրկ է սարկազմ ըմբռնելուց, բացատրեմ՝ ի նկատի ունեի, որ վերադասը հերթական անգամ հարկատուների փողերը լափել է:
- Դու արդեն չափերդ անցնում ես, Վանյա, - բարկացավ Քեռին,- ու բացի դա, առանց ՌՔԿՊ համազգեստի հակագազերը բանի պետք չեն: Ռադիացիան, միևնույն է, իր գործն անելու է, իսկ մեր գործը պիտի լինի այն, որ ինչքան հնարավոր է շուտ դուրս գանք էստեղից ու արագ հասնենք Բելոռուսիայի սահման:
- Աստված մեզ հետ,- դողացող ձայնով ասաց հայր Դմիտրին ու կրկին խաչակնքվեց:
Ամբողջ քաղաքը պատված էր խիտ բուսականությամբ: Բնությունն ագրեսիվորեն ազատագրել էր իր տարածքները: Նույնիսկ բարձրահարկ շենքերի կտուրներին էին ծառեր աճում: Քամի չկար, և փետրվարի համար անսովոր տաք էր: Քիչ հեռվում, գորշ շինությունների հետևում, երևում էր դեղին «Սատանայի անիվը»: Քայլելու ընթացքում Նիկոլայը մտածում էր, որ իրականում քաղաքը շատ ավելի մռայլ է, քան ներկայացվում է վիդեոխաղերում, բայց դեժավյուի զգացողությունը կա. «Էներգետիկ», «Հյուրանոց Պոլեսիե», «Լողավազան Լազուրային» և այլ ծանոթ վայրեր, խորհրդային սիմվոլներ ու լոզունգներ շենքերի վերևում: 
Արևի սկավառակը հայտնվեց «Սատանայի անիվի» հետևում՝ ասես մտնելով շրջանակի մեջ: Գիշերելու վայր ընտրելու ժամանակն էր: Քեռին ցույց տվեց խաչմերուկի մյուս մայթին գտնվող երկհարկանի շենքը, մոտեցավ դռներին ու ներս մտավ: Մյուսները հետևեցին նրան:
 Շենքի պատերը ներկված էին բաց կանաչ գույնով, սակայն ժամանակի ընթացքում ներկը տեղ-տեղ թափվել էր՝ մերկացնելով մոխրագույն ցեմենտը: Հատակի մանրատախտակները ցաքուցրիվ էին եղել: Իվանը բացեց դռներից մեկը և գունատվեց. բազմաթիվ մահճակալների ցանցերին դրված էին տիկնիկներ, մեքենաներ ու այլ խաղալիքներ՝ փոշու հաստ շերտով ծածկված: Պատին կենդանիների և թռչունների նկարներ կային: Պատուհանից երևում էր խաղահրապարակը՝ խարխլված ճոճանակներով և սահարաններով: Իվանը դուրս եկավ քնասենյակից և փակեց դուռը:
- Ուրեմն էսպես, տղերք,- ասաց Քեռին, երբ սենյակներից մեկում կրակ էին վառել ու տաքանում էին դրա շուրջ,- հիմա ժամը ինն անց կես է: Տասից մինչև առավոտյան վեցը Վանյան, Կոլյան, Դենիսն ու Սերյոգան ժամապահություն կանեն, քանի որ հակառակորդի գործողությունների հետ կապված ոչինչ չի բացառվում: Ամեն մեկդ երկու ժամ արթուր կմնաք, իհարկե: Ես էլ ձեռքի հետ պահակապետի պարտականություններ կկատարեմ:
- Իսկ ինչո՞ւ տեր հայրը չի մասնակցում վերակարգին,- բողոքեց Իվանը,- չէ՞ որ նա էլ է մեզ պես զինվորական:
Դմիտրին ուզում էր առարկել, բայց Քեռին առաջ ընկավ.
- Զինվոր է, բայց` ոչ մեզ պես: Նա Աստծո ներկայացուցիչն է մեր դասակում, ավելի ճիշտ` մեր դասակի մնացորդում: Ու ես այլևս չեմ պատրաստվում հանդուրժել քո աստվածանարգ ու ապազգային ելույթները...
- Հանդուրժելուց բացի ի՞նչ կարող ես անել, հրամանատար, զեկուցե՞լ: Մեզ վրա վաղուց խաչ են քաշել, ու նրանց չի հետաքրքրում` կոսմոպոլիտ քարոզչությամբ ենք էստեղ զբաղվում, թե սոդոմիայով: Մենք վաղուց մեռած ենք նրանց համար: Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Բելոռուսիայի սահմանին որևէ մեկը սպասում է մեզ:
Քեռին կրակի վրայից վերցրեց սրճեփը և ուժեղ նետեց Իվանի ուղղությամբ: Վերջինս հազիվ կարողացավ խույս տալ հարվածից: Դենիսը փռթկաց:
- Գրողը քեզ տանի,- զզված ձայնով ասաց Քեռին,- ասա ինչ ուզում ես, քո բերանը փակել չի լինում: Բայց անիմաստ դուրս տալու փոխարեն լավ կանեիք հերթափոխի ժամերը բաշխեիք ձեր մեջ:
- Դե դա պարզից էլ պարզ է,- ասաց Դենիսը.- Ես երբեք կեսգիշերից շուտ չեմ քնում, հետևաբար առաջինը ես կկանգնեմ, իսկ Սերյոգան միշտ աքլորներից շուտ է ծուղրուղու կանչում, դրա համար էլ չորսից վեցը կկանգնի: Ուրեմն Վանյան ու Կոլյան էլ կեսգիշերից մինչև չորսը կկանգնեն:
- Առարկություններ, դիմումներ և բողոքներ կա՞ն,- կեսկատակ-կեսլուրջ հարցրեց Քեռին:
- Իհարկե` ոչ, պարոն կապիտան, մեր օրերում ավագ սերժանտի ասածն օրենք է իմ պես խեղճուկրակ ենթասպայի համար,- պատասխանեց Իվանը:
Քեռին ձեռքը թափ տվեց, գնաց բնական կարիքը հոգալու: Սերգեյը փաթաթվեց թիկնոցավրանով, գլուխը դրեց ուսապարկին և անմիջապես քուն մտավ: Հայր Դմիտրին կրակի վրա կոտրատված աթոռի կտորներ դրեց: Իվանը Նիկոլային առաջարկեց իջնել բակ` ծխելու, և նրանք դուրս եկան շենքից: Լուսնկա գիշեր էր, և աստղալից երկինքը այտեղ-այնտեղ ծածկված էր փոքր ամպերով: Հորիզոնում կապույտ ֆոնի վրա սևով ուրվագծվում էին բարձրահարկներն և գործարանների ծխատարները:
- Գիտե՞ս, որ հնարավոր է` ռադիացիայի հետևանքով մենք երբեք չենք կարողանա երեխաներ ունենալ: Իսկ հենց մեզ հասցված վնասի մասին չեմ խոսում:
- Գիտեմ, Կոլյա, չնայած մեր միջի միակ գավառականը ես եմ, բայց այդքան էլ բութ չեմ: Ի դեպ, դու էդպես էլ չասացիր, թե ինչու համալրեցիր կամավորականների շարքերը: Գրոհից առաջ նույն հարցը տվեցի քեզ, բայց ցրեցիր: Ու չնայած դու էլ մեր միջի միակ «ջահելն» ես, բայց, միևնույն է, շատ քիչ բան գիտենք քո մասին:
Նիկոլայը մի պահ մտածեց. ինչ-որ բան էր փորձում մտաբերել:
- Հերոստրատի մասին լսե՞ս ես:
- Դա այն հույնը չէ՞ր, որ պատմության մեջ մտնելու համար աշխարհի հրաշալիքներից մեկը հրկիզել էր:
- Այո, Արտեմիսի տաճարը: Բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ հարցի հետ:
- Կտեսնես: Ես հիմա քսանյոթ տարեկան եմ, շուտով կբոլորի քսանութս: Քո մոտ եղե՞լ են այնպիսի պահեր, երբ թվացել է, որ կյանքդ իզուր ես անցկացրել: Որ ոչ մի նշանակալից բան չես արել, էնպիսի բան, որը կարող ես թոռներիդ հպարտորեն պատմել: Մի ժպտա, այս մտքերն ինձ ամիսներով հանգիստ չէին տալիս: Ինստիտուտն ավարտելուց հետո բանկերից մեկում միջին վարձատրությամբ աշխատանք գտա ու սկսեցի օֆիսային պլանկտոնի միապաղաղ կյանք վարել: Ու էդպես ավելի քան հինգ տարի: Իսկ երբ արևմտյան պատժամիջոցների հետևանքով բանկը սնանկացավ, աշխատանքս կորցրեցի, դեպրեսիաս խորացավ, ու վուալա. հիմա աշխարհի ամենամահացու տարածքներից մեկում սիգարետ եմ ծխում: Բայց դու չես հասկանա, իհարկե, քո կենսուրախությամբ հանդերձ:
- Է՜խ, Կոլյա, մարդկանց թվում է, թե կատակասեր մարդիկ երջանիկ են, այն դեպքում երբ նրանց այդ «կենսուրախությունն» ընդամենը հոգեբանական պաշտպանական ռեակցիա է: Մի զարմացիր:
Փոքր ժամանակից երազում էի զինվորական դառնալու մասին: Շատ էի սիրում հայրենական պատերազմի մասին ֆիլմերը: Ճիշտ է զինվորական գործի իռացիոնալ կողմերի մասին շատ էի մտածել, բայց դեռ երիտասարդ էի, վեհ նպատակների էի ձգտում: Միջնակարգ դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո ընդունվեցի ենթասպայական դպրոց, ու շատ ժամանակ պետք չէր` հասկանալու, որ դա իմ տեղը չի: Սկսեցի մանր առևտրով զբաղվել: Մեր փոքր քաղաքում խանութները շատ չէին, դրա համար էլ գործերս հաջող էին ընթանում, բիզնեսը ծաղկում էր: Մի քանի տարի հետո հանդիպեցի երկրորդ կեսիս և ամուսնացա: Հաջորդ տարում ծնվեց հրաշքս` Լիլյան: Հետո գործերս կտրուկ վատացան, ու շուտով ստիպված էի փակել խանութը: Հենց այդ խառը ժամանակներում էլ Լիլյայիս մոտ ուռուցք հայտնաբերվեց: Կարճ ասած, մեքենաս վաճառեցի, պապական տունս փոխանակեցի մոտակա գյուղի փոքր տներից մեկի հետ, ընկերներիցս էլ համարյա երեք հազար դոլար պարտքով վերցրեցի, որ աղջկաս տանենք Գերմանիա: Փառք Աստծո, վիրահատությունը բարեհաջող անցավ, ու վերադարձանք տուն: Բայց քանի որ պետք էր պարտքերը վճարել ու ընտանիքի կարիքները հոգալ, միացա տեռորիստներին, ըըը, կամավորականներին: Էդպես ծանոթացա Քեռու ու մյուսների հետ: Բոլոր լավ տղերքը զոհվեցին Կիևում: Այժմ մենակ Քեռին է մնացել: Դե, քեզ չեմ հաշվում, դու վերջում միացար մեզ: Սերյոգան ու Դենիսը իրար լավ գտել են,- շարունակեց նա՝ ձայնը ցածրացնելով,- եթե ամոթ չլիներ, հնարավոր է՝ ամուսնանային, մեկը մյուսին լավ սազում են: Սերյոգան դեռ բարուրից բռնել էր «օրենքով գողի» ճանապարհը, բայց քանի որ խելքով ու ճարպկությամբ առանձնապես օժտված չի եղել, իր երազանքին չի էլ կարողացել մոտենալ: Մի անգամ, ինչպես ինքն է պատմում, նավթի պահեստ թալանելու ժամանակ պահակին կապկպել է ու հենց թալանած նավթով էլ վառել: Իր ասելով՝ զղջում է արածի համար, բայց խղճի զգացում ունեցող մարդը չի կարող նման բանից հետո հանգիստ քուն մտնել, իմ կարծիքով: Իսկ Դենիսը պետերբուրգյան նացիստ-սափրագլուխների մի խմբավորման պարագլուխ է եղել ու սևերին պատժել ոչ սլավոնական արտաքին ունենալու համար: Ի դեպ, գիտեի՞ր, որ Քեռին Չեչնիայում էլ է կռվել:

----------

ivy (16.02.2015), John (22.02.2015), LisBeth (16.02.2015), Lusntag Lusine (18.02.2015), Sambitbaba (17.02.2015), Արէա (16.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

-Իսկապե՞ս:- Նիկոլայը նստեց ճոճանակին ու հետաքրքրասեր հայացքով նայեց Իվանին:
- Հա, երբ ժամկետային զինծառայող էր: Կարծեմ՝ արիության համար մեդալ էլ է ստացել: Չնայած զինվորական կրթություն չուներ, բայց հանգիստ կարող էր սպայի փայլուն կարիերա ունենալ, եթե երկու մեծ թերությունները չխանգարեին: Առաջինը՝ նա բացարձակապես զուրկ է քծնելու կարողությունից: Դու ուշադրություն մի դարձրու վերադասներին մշտապես պաշտպանող ու արդարացնող նրա ճառերին: Նա դա անում է՝ փորձելով վերականգնել հայրենասիրության խաթարված պատկերացումները: Այն ամենը ինչ նա տեսել էր Չեչնիայում,  հանգեցրեց երկրորդ թերության առաջացմանը. նա սկսեց ինքնամոռաց խմել...
- Պետերից բամբասելը զինվորականին հարիր չէ,- Քեռին մոտեցավ նրանց:- Բարձրացեք վերև՝ քնելու, վաղը երկար ճանապարհ ունենք անցնելու:
Նիկոլայը վեր կացավ ճոճանակից, իսկ Իվանը դիմեց Քեռուն.
- Կներես հարցիս համար, գիտեմ, որ չես սիրում այս թեմայով խոսել, բայց ինձ երկար ժամանակ տանջում է այս հարցը. դու հիշո՞ւմ ես բոլոր մարդկանց, ում սպանել ես:
Մի փոքր լռելուց հետո Քեռին պատասխանեց.
- Այո: Մենք պարտավոր ենք չմոռանալ մեր սպանած բոլոր մարդկանց ու մտածել նրանց մասին: Դա այն գինն է, որը վճարում ենք նրանց կյանքը խլելու համար:
Երկար ժամանակ նրանք անխոս կանգնած էին խաղահրապարակում: Վերջապես, Իվանը հարցրեց նրանց.
- Կարծում եք Աստված կների՞ մեզ մեր արարքների համար:
- Ես Աստծուն չեմ հավատում,- պատասխանեց Նիկոլայը:
- Դուք, մոսկվացիներդ, բոլորդ անհավատ եք,- ասաց Քեռին,- անգամ հայր Դմիտրին: Ես նույնիսկ լսել եմ, որ նա ներքաշված էր գեյերի հետ կապված ինչ-որ սկանդալում, ու դրանից փախչելու համար էլ միացել է մեզ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով է ճիշտ:
- Այդ դեպքում մի ժամ առաջ ինչո՞ւ էիր պաշտպանում նրան, - զարմացավ Իվանը,- ու դեռ քիչ մնաց գլուխս կոտրեիր:
- Չե՞ք տեսնում, թե նա ինչքան վախեցած է,- պատասխանեց Քեռին,- ամեն վայրկյանի պատրաստ է պանիկայի մեջ ընկնել: Իրեն կառավարել չկարողացող մարդուն ինչպե՞ս կարող ես վստահել: Դրա համար էլ ճիշտ եմ համարում...
Քեռու խոսքն ընդհատեց Դենիսի սարսափելի ճիչը: Երեքով վազեցին վերև: Դենիսի դեմքը ծամածռվել էր զարմանքի ու վախի արտահայտությամբ:
- Ի՞նչ է պատահել,- հարցրեց Քեռին:
Դենիսը չէր կարողանում խոսել: Մատնացույց էր անում դիմացի պատը, անհասկանալի բառեր մրմնջում: Վերջապես, կակազելով մի կերպ արտաբերեց.
- Նրանք... նրանք տարան նրան... տարան Սերյոգային...
Իվանը նայեց Դենիսի ցույց տված ուղղությամբ ու նկատեց, որ Սերգեյն այդտեղ չէ: Հատակի այն հատվածում, որտեղ վերջինս պառկել էր քնելու, սև հետք էր գոյացել: Նիկոլայը շոշափեց  հետքը. նավթ էր: Քեռին փորձում էր գնահատել իրադրությունը:
- Հանգստացիր ու բացատրիր՝ ինչ է տեղի ունեցել:
- Նրանք... նրանք մարդու նման են, բայց մարդ չեն... նրանք տարան Սերյոգային...
- Իսկ ո՞ւր է տեր հայրը:
Դենիսը նույն հայացքով նայում էր պատին: Վերևում դրխկոց լսվեց, ասես՝ մի խումբ մարդիկ վազում են կտուրի վրայով: Քեռին Իվանին ու Նիկոլային կարգադրեց ավտոմատները բերել մարտական վիճակի և նրանց հետ շտապեց վերև՝ ընթացքում լիցքավորելով իր ատրճանակը: Հայր Դմիտրին անշարժ կանգնած էր կտուրին, և Նիկոլայը մոտեցավ, որպեսզի հարցուփորձ անի, բայց երբ լապտերն ուղղեց նրա վրա, քիչ մնաց ուշագնաց լիներ: Մի կերպ շուռ եկավ, հենվեց կտուրի քարեզրին ու փսխեց ներքև: Իվանն ու Քեռին նկատեցին, որ հայր Դմիտրին անտենայի վրա ցցի է հանված: Նիկոլայը, դեռևս չկարողանալով վերլուծել կատարվածը, տեսավ, թե ինչպես երկրորդ հարկի լուսամուտը փշրվեց ու ինչ-որ բան ընկավ ներքև: Նա լապտերը թեքեց այդ ուղղությամբ. Դենիսի որովայնին կեռխաչի տեսքով խորը կտրվածք կար, և աղիքները դուրս էին թափվել: Նա դեռ հոգեվարքի մեջ էր, սակայն մի քանի վայրկյան անց դադարեց շարժվել: Կտուրի դուռը ճռռոցով բացվեց, ու երկու մարդակերպ արարածներ հայտնվեցին կտուրին: Նրանց մոխրագույն միատարր կերպարանքների վրա միայն աչքերն էին տարբերվում, որոնք պսպղում էին լուսնի արծաթափայլ լույսով: Կրակոցներն իզուր էին. փամփուշտներն անցնում էին այդ էակների միջով, կարծես՝ նրանք մշուշից լինեին:
- Տղերք, ես կփորձեմ նրանց պահել, իսկ դուք փախեք, որքան ուժ ունեք: Դեռ ջահել եք: Իմ մասին մի մտածեք, ես զգում էի, որ էստեղից դուրս չեմ գալու: Դե՛հ, ի՞նչ եք սպասում:
Իվանը ցատկեց ներքև՝ կոտրելով ոտքը: Նիկոլայը շենքից մի քանի մետր հեռու գտվող ցածր կրպակ տեսավ և թափավազքով ցատկեց նախ դրա վրա, ապա՝ գետնին, մոտեցավ Իվանին, օգնեց ոտքի կանգնել և, ամուր բռնելով նրա թիկունքից, արագ քայլերով հեռացավ շենքից, երբեմն-երբեմն կանգնելով, որպեսզի վիրավոր ընկերը շունչ քաշի...
Լույսը բացվում էր, ու դիտաշտարակում կանգնած քնաթաթախ ժամապահը նայում էր ծիծեռնակների երամին, երբ նկատեց հարավից մոտեցող երկու զինվորի:

----------

LisBeth (16.02.2015), Lusntag Lusine (18.02.2015), Sambitbaba (17.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 2. Տակտուս*


  Աշխատանքային օրերին բոլորն են այդ ժամին զարթնում: Առաջին հարկի շքամուտքի աթոռին սովորականի նման նստած է տիկին Կարմենը: Նրա շուրջը ալկոհալային շոգուց շոշափելի աուրա է գոյացել արդեն: Նա թիկունքը դեմ է տվել պատին և կցկտուր շնչում է:  Երկրորդ հարկի աղմուկից սթափվում է մի պահ, ընդամենը: 
  - Բարի լույս տիկին Կարմեն, - ասում է Արթուրը:
Տիկին Կարմենը եթերային հայացքով հետևում է, թե ինչպես է Արթուրը ծանր դուռը պահում, որ Վիկան անցնի:
  Կես ժամ անց բնակարանից դուրս է գալիս Ալեքսը: Նա վրա է հասնում տիկին Կարմենի և փոքրիկ Սլավիկի հերթական վիճաբանությանը.
  - Թո՛ղ, ասում եմ: Ես չեմ ուզում հետ գնամ տուն, նրանք էլի խմած են, - արցունքնքները քիթը քաշելով ասում է տղան:
  - Այ լակո՛տ, բա դասի ո՞վ պետք է գնա, հը՞: Վիոլետը տա՞նն էր, - լեզուն հազիվ պտտում տիկին Կարմենը:
  - Որ տանն է, ի՞նչ: Դու չես հասկանում, ցնդած պառա՛վ, - գոռում է երեխան, ավելի հուզվելով, - երեկ խմել, դուռը փակել էին ներսից, չէին բացում: Դուրսն էի մնացել: Միլիցեքը եկան տարան: Թո՛ղ:
   Ալեքսին տեսնելուն պես տիկին Կարմենը թուլացնում է աքցանի պես սեղմած մատները: Տղան վազում է մինչր դուռը, տիկին Կարմենին լեզու է ցույց տալիս ու փախչում:
  - Տիկին Կարմեն, - գլխով է անում Ալեքսը:
  - Աղջի՛կ, վա~ղը քեզ հյուր եմ գալու:
 Նրա դեմքը ծամածռում է խորամանկ քմծիծաղը: Ալեքսը ոչինչ չի պատասխանում:
  - Գիտե՞ս այստեղ ինչեր են խոսում: Կամ էլ լավ, շենքի խոսք-խորատին ուշք մի դարձրու, Ալեքսանդրա ջան: Սիրտդ լեն պահիր:
  - Անշուշտ, - առանց հետ նայելու նետում է Ալեքսը: 
  Մերկասառույցին զգուշ քայլուց ձեռքի մեջ զգում է թաց ձեռնոցը.
   - Բարև Սաշա, կարելի է քեզ ուղեկցեմ:
   - Բարև Սլավիկ: Ուղեկցիր, դեմ չեմ:
   - Ինչո՞ւ են սաղ քո մասին վատ բաներ ասում:
   - Չգիտեմ: Անելու բան չունեն:
   - Թող ինչ ուզում են ասեն... մեկ է ես քեզ սիրում եմ:
   - Ես էլ քեզ եմ սիրում փոքրիկ:
   - Երբ մեծանամ, կամուսնանա՞ս ինձ հետ:
 Ալեքսը ծիծաղում է, ձեռքը դնում փոքրիկի գլխին.
  - Ես քեզ չեմ ծեծի, ազնիվ խոսք, - արագ ավելացնում է Սլավիկը, - դու մենակ համաձայնվի, լա՞վ:

Լրահոս.
  «Ամփոփումը գրում է.
  Երեք տարեկան երեխան մահացել է շտապ օգնության մեքենայում, թմրադեղերի ու էներգետիկ խմիչքի համադրությանը չդիմանալով: Գտնվելով ընդարմացման մեջ, հայրը անուշադրության է մատնել երեխային: Վերջինս ընդունել է արգելված նյութերը, որոնք պարզապես դրված են եղել սեղանին: Հոր նկատմամբ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ, անզգուշությամբ մահ պատճառելու հոդվածով»:
  Մենաբանություններ -.
  Միլլիետ: Ինչ ահավոր է ((
  Fox: Ձանձրացող կատվի նկար « ոչնչով չես զարմացնի» գրությամբ:
  Նոմէն: Ֆոքս, աննասուն բաներ ես անում:
  Բենդեր: Համալրենք երկու այլ նորություններով. «Մասնագետները կրիզիսի հետ կապված թմրամոլության աճ են կանխատեսում» և «Փետերվարի 1-ից օղու գինը կնվազեցվի»:
  Fox: Բենդեր, մենակ տեղականն ա էժանացել, որակով արաղը ներմուծվում ա ու շարունակում ա թանկել, մնացած ամեն ինչի նման, որոնք ի դեպ թանկում են անկախ նրանից իմպորտ ա, թե չէ: 
  Ալեքսանդր: Սոցիալական խնդիրներ լուծելու փոխարեն նախարարները ժանյակից տռուսիկների ու ոչ տրադիցիոն սեքսուալ օրիենտացիա ունեցող մարդկանց մեքենա վարելու իրավունքները սահմանափակելու մասին օրենքներ են ընդունում:
  Բենդեր: Ալեքսանդր, գործունեության տեսանելիություն են ստեղծում, Էքսպրեսսը գրում է. «Նախարարների աշխատավարձը կախված կլինի նրանց աշխատանքի էֆֆեկտիվությունից»:
  Ալեքսանդր: Բենդեր, նրանց դադարո՞ւմ են վարձատրել:
  Բենդեր: Ալեքսանդր, չէ, հումոր են անում:

Աղբանոցի կողքին կանգնած տարեց տղամարդը նյարդային շարժումներով տոպրակներն է փորփրում: 
  - Բարև ձեզ, - ասում է Ալեքսը աղբը նետելով:
 Ծերունին հետ է քաշվում, աչքերը լայն բացելով քորում է բեղերը: Նրանցից կախված սառցե բյուրեղիկները ընկնում են քրքրված վերարկուի օձիքին:
  - Բարև, - անվստահ ասում է ծերունին ու շուրջը նայում, համոզվելու համար, որ իրեն է դիմում:
  - Կուզե՞ք ձեզ փող տամ, - սեփական հարցից շփոթվելով:
  Ծերունին լուռ է: Ալեքսը շտապով ձեռքը գրպանն է տանում:
  - Հա՛, կուզեմ:
  Մանրադրամները զրնգոցով լցվում են պարզած ափի մեջ:
  - Սա այն ամենն է ինչ կա մոտս, տրանսպորտի համար էր: Ոչինչ ոտքով կգնամ, այստեղ հեռու չի, - ավելացնում է ու ժպտում:
  Ծերունին մանրը լցնում է գրպանը: 
  - Կներե՛ք, - չգիտես ինչու ասում է Ալեքսը ու արագ հեռանում:
 Բակերից մեկում պայթյունի ձայն է լսվում: Ալեքսը շրջվում է, ևս մեկ անգամ նայում ծերունուն: 

Լրահոս.
«Էքսպրեսս նյուզը գրում է.
Քաղաքի կենտրոնական փողոցներից մեկում շքամուտքի մոտ կարաբինից կրակել են շենքի բնակիչներից մեկի վրա: Երիտասարդը տեղում մահացել է: Կից նկարները 18+»:
  Մենաբանություններ -.
  Sapoon: Հլը էն պառավին նայեք, ժապավենը բարձրացրել, անցնում է տակով: Ես մեռա )))
  Fox: Ինչի՞ ա էսքան շատ արուն:
  Բենդեր: Ֆոքս, եթե չես նկատել գրված է, որ մեծ տրամաչափի զենքից են կրակել:
  Sapoon: Պառավի պետքն էլ չի արյունը:
  Բենդեր: Սապուն, բա խեղճ կինը տուն չգնա՞:
  Մերրին: Ասում են սպանվածը նախկին գործարար է, հաշվեհարդարի հոտ եմ առնում:
  Բենդեր: Մերրին, մի քանի օր առաջ այդ փողոցում (հենց փողոցում) 12 տարեկան աղջկա են բռնաբարել, օրը ցերեկով: Կասկածյալի լուսանկարը հրապարակել էին առանց ապացույցների: Հաշվեհարդարի հոտ կա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ քո նշած պատճառով:
  Նինել: «Էներջի դայեթ»՝ գտիր քեզ համապատասխան սնունդը:
  Նոմէն: Նինել, գնա գրողի ծոցը:
   Ֆոքս: Նինել, բայց ես քեզ կ***եի, խաաաայ )))

 Ալեքսը ցնցվում է դռան զանգից: Մի կողմ է դնում հեռախոսն, փափուկ քայլերով մոտենում ու նայում է դիտանցքից: Տիկին Կարմենն առանց հրավերքի ներս է համենում երերալով.
  - Ի՞նչ ես սփրթնել աղջիկ, քեզ նվեր եմ  բերել, - սկուտեղը դնում է, սահուն իջնում հատակին, - դու ավելի լավ է հաց կեր, մեղքս գալիս ես:
 Ալեքսը նայում է հավին, որի վրա տարատեսակ համեմունքներ են:
  - Շնորհակալ եմ, տիկին Կարմեն, պետք չէր նեղություն կրել:
  Տիկին Կարմենը իրեն զգում է ինչպես իր տանը: Քնի համար հարմար դիրք է ընդունում հենց պառկած տեղում:
  - Ինձ թվում է դուք պետք է գնաք:
  - Ինչո՞ւ աղջիկ, մարդ ես սպասո՞ւմ, - ձեռքի երեսով բերանից ծորացող հեղուկը սրբում է ու նստում, - Արթուրի կինը՝ Վիկան, հղի է, իմացա՞ր: Բոլորը գիտեն արդեն: Լավ ընտանիք են երևում, գիտես, հիմա քիչ կան այդպիսիք:
  Տիկին Կարմենի հետևից դուռը կողպելուց հետո, Ալեքսը աղբ է նետում սկուտեղի լպրծուն պարունակությունը, նեխածի հոտից քիթը կնճռոտելով: Ննջասենյակում հապալասի բույրով մոմեր է վառում, որոնց լույսից բուրբոնի գույնի մազերը բռնկվող կրակ են հիշեցնում:

  Լրահոս.
  «Կիմ Չին Ինը ԱՄՆ նախագահ Օբամային անվանել է «տրոպիկական անտառի կապիկ» ու մեղադրել նրան կիբերտերորիզմի մեջ»:
   Մենաբանություններ -.
   Բենդեր: Որպես նախագահ ավելի ստորանալ հնարավոր չէ: Հա, հիմա տենդենց կա ամեն ինչ արևմուտքի վրա բարդել: Խ**դ չի՞ կայնում, Օբաման է մեղավոր:
  Олежик: Բենդեր, Օբաման պատասխանատու է ԱՄՆ-ի դեստրուկտիվ քաղաքականության համար: Իրանց թվում է, որ ամեն քաղաքական կոնֆլիկտներին խառնվելու մենաշնորհ ունեն: Այն ինչ կատարվում է Կորեայում լիովին և ամբողջությամբ ԱՄՆ-ի շնորհիվ է: Սկզբում սանկցիաներ, հետո երկաթե վարագույր: Նույնն էլ մեզ հետ են ուզում անեն: Նենց որ, այո, եթե մեկի խ**ը չի կայնում Օբաման է մեղավոր:
  Բենդեր: Օլեժիկ, Կորեայում կլասիկ անասնաֆերմա է, դրանում արևմուտքը չի մեղավոր: Բացի դրանից աշխարհում տեղի ունեցող ամեն ինչ չէ, որ ԱՄՆ քաղաքականության հետևանք է, առավել ևս ինչ-որ մեկի ներքնազգեստում կատարվող պրոցեսները: 
  Նոմէն: Վիդեո, այն մասին թե ինչպես են պատկերում Կորեայում ԱՄՆ քաղաքացիների կյանքը: Պարզ երևում է, թե ում է ձեռնտու երկաթե վարագույրը:


  - Ալեքս, չես մասնակցո՞ւմ քննարկումներին, - ատլասից վերմակը մի կողմ նետելով արմունկի վրա բարձրանում է Արթուրը:
  - Չե՞ս հոգնել Բենդեր դերից: Ես էլ չեմ կարող, հասկանո՞ւմ ես: Այդ ամենը... չեմ կարող: 
  - Ուզո՞ւմ ես Գեշ գնանք, դահուկներով մի երկու անգամ ամենաթեք լանջից կիջնես, ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի, - ասում է Արթուրը, - անցած շաբաթ մենք գնացել էինք: Ծիծաղից մեռել էինք: Վիկան րոպեն մեկ ընկնում էր ու...
  Ալեքսը անհանգիստ շարժվում է աթոռին, թանձր մազերի կասկադը թափվում է ուսերից՝ մերկացնելով մեջքը:
  - Երբ ես փոքր էի, - ասում է Արթուրը, տարածվելով տեղաշորի վրա, -մեր փողոցում շաբաթը երկու անգամ պաղպաղակ էին բերում վաճառում: Գուգուշիկը: Մի անգամ տեսա, թե թաղի տղաները ոնց են պենոպլաստե արկղից հանում էսկիմոներն և ուտում: Էսկիմո կերած չկայի: Ուզեցի: Գնացի, միանգամից, առանց հարցնել վերցրի, որ ուտեմ: Գուգուշիկը խփեց ձեռքիս, էսկիմոն ընկավ ու փոշու մեջ գլորվելով գնաց դարպասի տակ: Ես էլ Գուգուշիկին խփեցի, շուրթերս ուռեցրած կանգնեցի գլխավերևը, ասի. «Ինչի՞ իրենց կարելի է, ինձ՝ ոչ»: Պարզվեց տղաները նախորոք վճարել էին, էսկիմոի դիմաց ճագար էին տվել: Մայրս ստիպում էր, որ ներողություն խնդրեմ, խայտառակ չանեմ իրանց: Ես զգում էի, որ նա ճիշտ է, բայց չէի կարող: Արդեն ուշ էր, հասկանո՞ւմ ես: 
  - Դա քաղաքական ալլեգորիա՞ է, թե ուզում ես ասես, որ ընդունակ չես ներողություն խնդրել:
  Չսպասելով պատասխանի, Ալեքսը վեր է կենում, մոտենում հայելու առաջ շարված  գույնզգույն շշերին, ընտրում մեկը և վարժ շարժումով երկու սպիտակ կոնֆետ նետում լեզվի տակ: Դարդաղ քայլում է դեպի Արթուրը, ձիգ իրանը խոնարհում այնպես, որ մազեր թափվում են նրա դեմքին.
  - Չեմ ուզում ընտանիքդ... քանդվի, - ուղիղ աչքերի մեջ նայելով:
  - Ես էլ, բայց... 
 Արթուրը շուրթերին զգում է անանուխի համը, սառը հպումը իջնում է է պարանոցին, կրծքին, ու ավելի ներքև: Շնչառությունը լռվում է կոկորդում, վերածվելով ողորմելի խլխլոցի...

 Լրահոս.
  «Ամփոփումը գրում է.
Փոստի վարիչը ծննդաբերել է աշխատավայրում ու խեղդել է երեխային, որովհետև ի վիճակի չի եղել պահելու»:
   Մենաբանություններ -.
   Լիբեր: Կանգնեցրեք մոլորակը, ես իջնում եմ:

  - Տիկին Կարմենը:
Ալեքսը վազում է առաջին հարկ: Նրան խեղդում է վառած մսի հոտի ու ծխի խառնուրդը: Բնակիչները վախեցած ծեծում են բոլոր դռները:
  - Արտակարգ զանգեք, - գոռում է ինչ-որ մեկը:
 Վիկան՝ խալաթի մեջ փաթաթված, շանթահարվածի նման նայում է աստիճաններից իջնող կիսամերկ Արթուրին:
  - Հանգստացեք, ժողովո~ւրդ, բան չկա: Վե՛րջ:
  - Ցրվե՛ք տներով: Վիոլետանք են:
  - Էս անգամ ի՞նչ են արել: Խե~ղճ Սլավիկ:
  - Միսը թողել են գազին ու քնել են մարդ ու կնիկ:
 Ալեքս չի լսում արդեն: Քաշում է տիկին Կարմենի տան դուռը, որը  կողպած չի: Նեղլիկ միջանցքը, ուր մարդկային բնակության նշույլ անգամ չկա, բացվում է կիսախավար սենյակում: Տիկին Կարմենը ընկած է գետնին, գորգի մեջ գորշ շրջանով հեղուկ է ներծծվել: Որովայնը կծկվում է ցավոտ: Կերակրափողով բարձրավող դառնությունը անզուսպ դուրս է թավում Ալեքսի բերանից: Թիկունքում ճռռում է փտած տախտակներից մեկը: Վախից թմրած շուրթերը դադարում են դողալ: Նա շրջվում է ու թվում է, թե ծերուկը ժանգորած դանակը մինչև կոթը խրում է կողի տակ: 
  - Ալեքս, քեզ ինչ եղավ, Ալե՞քս, - գոռում է Արթուրը:

  Լրահոս.
« Այսօր, Նագրատյան փողոցի 6 շենքի առաջին բնակարանում, հրդեհի կեղծ ահազանգի հետևանքով, հարևաններից մեկը հայտնաբերել է տարեց կնոջ դիակ, կտրած-ծակած վնասվածքով և հանրայատ մուրացկան Բենդերին՝ նույն բնակարանի անկողնում, սեփական մահով մահացած: Կնոջ ինքնությունը հնարավոր չի եղել պարզել, բնակիչները նրան գիտեին որպես Կարմեն: Հետաքննությունը շարունակվում է»:

----------

ivy (17.02.2015), Sambitbaba (17.02.2015), Skeptic (17.02.2015), մարդագայլուկ (19.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 3. Արձակուրդի առավոտը*


Չնայած արևը վաղուց պատուհանից ներս էր մտել ու լուսավորել սենյակը, Լիզան չէր ուզում վեր կենալ: Պինդ-պինդ փաթաթվել էր մանկությունից իրեն ծանոթ սառը վերմակի մեջ ու փորձում էր հնարավորինս երկարաձգել քունը, որովհետև գիտեր, որ հենց աչքերը բացեր, նորից նույն անծանոթ աշխարհում էր հայտնվելու:
- Լիզա՜:
Մոր ձայնը տարիների ընթացքում մաշվել, խռպոտել էր: Էլ առաջվա լաչառ երանգը չուներ, որ երբ կանչում էր՝ Լիզա՜, Դավի՜թ, ամբողջ թաղամասը դղրդում էր:
- Լիզա՜, շուտ արա, թեյդ կսառի:
Եվս երկու անգամ շուռումուռ եկավ անկողնում, դանդաղ վեր կացավ, նստեց, հագավ շնիկներով չստերը, որոնք վերջին յոթ տարիների ընթացքում ոչ ոք չէր հագել: Բացեց սենյակի դուռը ու պիժամայով քստքստացրեց դեպի խոհանոց:
- Շոր հագի, կմրսես:
Կարծես ինչ-որ անծանոթ իրականության մեջ լիներ: Ե՞րբ էր վերջին անգամ մայրը նախաճաշ սարքել: Տարիներ առաջ, երբ ինքն ու Դավիթն արթնանում էին, մայրն արդեն աշխատանքի էր գնացած լինում, սեղանին՝ հազար դրամ: Վերցնում էին ու արագ-արագ վազում մոտակա խանութը, չորս հատ դոնաթ և երկու շիշ կոլա գնում, որոնք խժռում էին տուն հասնելուն պես. դա էր նրանց նախաճաշը:

Լիզան շոկոլադովն էր սիրում, Դավիթը՝ բանանովը: Դոնաթը փափուկ էր: Ատամներդ խրում էիր մեջը, խմորի երկու ծայրերն իրար էին կպչում, շոկոլադի կրեմն էլ քսվում էր բերանի երկու անկյուններին ու քթին: 
- Եղանակը լավն ա,- պատուհանից երազկոտ դուրս նայեց,- վաղուց արև չէի տեսել:
Մայրը լավաշի մեջ պանիր փաթաթեց, դրեց Լիզայի ափսեի մեջ:
- Դոնաթ չկա՞:
- Ի՞նչ: Դու ո՞ր օրվա դոնաթ ուտողն ես:
Ինչ-որ պահից սկսած այդ խանութում այլևս դոնաթ չէին վաճառում, ու Լիզայի ու Դավթի նախաճաշը դարձել էր նույն խանութի քնձռոտ խաչապուրին մի շիշ կոլայով: Բայց դոնաթի քաղցը հագեցնելու համար կուտակում էին հազար դրամներից մնացած մանրը, երբեմն-երբեմն գնում «Յամ-յամ»: Լիզան խոստովանում էր, որ այնտեղ տեսականին ավելի մեծ էր, դոնաթներն էլ ավելի համեղ էին: Բացի դրանից, քաղաքի հիպ դեռահասներն այնտեղ էին հավաքվում, ու միշտ հավանականություն կար հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հանդիպելու:

Լիզան մի կտոր կծեց լավաշով պանրից, թեյից մի կում արեց:
- Քաղցր ա,- դժգոհեց:
- Երկու գդալ եմ գցել, ոնց որ դու ես սիրում:
Չպատասխանեց: Սուսուփուս ինքն իրեն ստիպելով խմեց թեյը:
- Բլոկնոտիս տեղը գիտե՞ս,- հարցրեց Լիզան:
Մայրը սկսեց դարակները քրքրել: 
- Կարծեմ հեռախոսի սեղանի մոտ ա:
Գտավ, բերեց մի մաշված գրքույկ, մեջը՝ լիքը թղթեր: Լիզան թերթեց, բացեց “y” տառը, գտավ համարը. «Յամ-յամ»: Զանգեց: «Ձեր հավաքած համարը գոյություն չունի»,- հայտարարեց ռոբոտը:
- Մամ, «Յամի» համարը փոխվե՞լ ա:
- «Յա՞մ»: Դոնաթների տեղի հե՞տ ես: Վաղուց ա փակվել:

Նախաճաշից հետո Լիզան բակ դուրս եկավ: Այգում մի ժամանակ խատուտիկ էր աճում: Սկզբում դեղին ծաղիկներն էին: Բակի աղջիկներով հավաքում էին, ծաղկեպսակներ սարքում: Հետո խատուտիկները սպիտակում էին: Աղջիկներով պոյում ու փչում էին իրար վրա, ասում էին՝ առողջարար է: Երբ փողոցային կատուներից մեկը մոտերքով անցնում էր, փչում էին նաև նրա երեսին: Կատուն փռշտում ու փախչում էր: 

Հիմա այգում կոկիկ կանաչ խոտ էր, անկյուններում՝ վարդի թփեր:
- Մա՜մ, խատուտիկներն ի՞նչ եք արել,- կանչեց դրսից:
- Ի՞նչ խատուտիկ,- մայրը բակ դուրս եկավ:
- Այգու: Որ աճում էին էստեղ:
- Գժվե՞լ ես: Ստեղ ե՞րբ ա խատուտիկ աճել:

Լիզան հարմարվեց խոտերին: Հարևանի կոկիկ, խնամված կատուն օրոր-շորոր մոտեցավ ու քսմսվեց ոտքերին: Լիզան սկսեց խաղալ հետը:
Երբ խատուտիկները սպիտակում էին, սիրում էր փնջեր հավաքել, պառկել գետնին, հերթով փչել: Աչքի առաջ լիքը սպիտակ թերթիկներ էին հավաքվում, ու թվում էր՝ ձյուն էր գալիս: Թերթիկների արանքից կապույտ երկինքն էր երևում ու արևի պայծառ ճառագայթները:

Պառկեց: Աչքերը փակեց ու փորձեց պատկերացնել, որ ոչ թե կոկիկ խոտին է պառկել, այլ՝ խատուտիկների մեջ: Ինչ-որ փափուկ մազեր քսվեցին դեմքին, ասես՝ խատուտիկի թերթիկներ: Մի աչքը բացեց ու տեսավ հարևանի կատվին՝ գլուխը Լիզայի դեմքին քսմսելիս, տեսավ կատվի մեծ խոշոր աչքը, որն անթարթ Լիզային էր նայում:

Հետո Դավիթն էր գալիս, մի երկու խատուտիկ էլ ինքն էր փչում Լիզայի վրա: Իսկ երբ ռեակցիա չէր լինում, ինքն էլ էր պառկում խոտերի մեջ՝ գլուխը հպելով Լիզայի գլխին: Դավիթի մազերը բաց դեղնավուն էին, համարյա սպիտակ, ու պառկած ժամանակ թվում էր՝ խատուտիկները նրա մազերի բնական շարունակությունն են: 

Հենց Դավիթն աչքերը փակում էր, Լիզան վեր էր կենում ու վազում էր, վազում էր այնքան, մինչև պարտեզն այլևս չէր երևում, տունն այլևս չէր երևում, ու շունչը սկսում էր կտրվել: Կանգնում էր, ու քամին զովացնում էր նրա՝ տաքացած այտերը: Հեռվից լսում էր Դավթի ձայնը.
- Լիզա՜:

Լիզան աչքերը բացեց, նստեց, սկսեց ուսումնասիրել շուրջը: Պարտեզի բոլոր անկյուններում կոկիկ խնամված վարդի թփեր էին: Դրանց նայելիս թվում էր՝ ոչ մի տերև, ոչ մի թերթիկ և անգամ ոչ մի փուշ ավելորդ չէր: Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ հաշվարկված, չափած-ձևած էր:

Պարտեզի ծայրին փոքրիկ նկուղ կար: Պախկվոցի խաղալիս սիրած թաքստոցն էր: Երբեք ոչ ոք չէր գտնում Լիզային, որովհետև երեխաները վախենում էին այնտեղ մտնելուց. մութ էր, ու հաճախ առնետներ էին վազվզում: Լիզան ինքն էլ էր վախենում, բայց մտնում էր՝ ամուր սեղմելով աչքերը, ձեռքերով փակելով ականջներն ու շունչը պահելով: 

Կատուն հոգնեց, գնաց: Լիզան վեր կացավ, քայլեց դեպի նկուղը: Երբեմնի ժանգոտ ու անհրապույր դուռը սպիտակ էր ներկված ու կողպված: Ձախ կողքից վեր էր բարձրանում մագլցող կարմիր վարդի թուփը:
- Մա՜մ, պադվալի բանալին որտե՞ղ ա,- կանչեց:
- Պադվալն ի՞նչ ես անում,- պատուհանից պատասխանեց:
- Բան եմ ման գալիս: 
Մայրը դուրս եկավ, ձեռքին՝ փոքրիկ բանալի: Լիզան բացեց դուռը: Այն սարսափազդու նկուղից ոչինչ չէր մնացել: Սիրուն կահավորված սենյակ էր՝ մահճակալով, սեղանով ու պահարանով: Անկյունում արկղեր էին շարված: Մոտեցավ դրանց ու սկսեց փորփրել: Իր մանկության իրերն էին՝ խաղալիքներ, գրքեր, գունավոր մատիտներ ու նախշուն շորեր:Վիրավորվեց, որ առանց իրեն հարցնելու դրանք հայտնվել են այստեղ՝ մոռացված ու լքված:

Արկղը շուռ տվեց ու մատները սահեցրեց ծանոթ իրերի վրայով: Կանգ առավ մի տիկնիկի վրա: Ութ տարեկան դառնալիս տատիկն էր նվիրել: Բաց դեղին, գրեթե սպիտակ մազերով ու կապույտ աչքերով տղուկ էր, հագին՝ մուգ կարմիր շալվար ու սպիտակ վերնաշապիկ: Լիզայի սիրած խաղալիքն էր մինչև տիկնիկային տարիքից դուրս գալը, գուցե նույնիսկ մինչև ավելի ուշ: Հետը քնում էր, սեղան էր նստում, բակում խաղում էր, դպրոց էր տանում: 

Գտավ տիկնիկի մուգ կարմիր շալվարն ու գլուխը՝ առանց մազերի, առանց մի աչքի: Խառնշտորեց արկղի պարունակությունը, բայց մնացած մասերը չկային ու չկային: Վերցրեց տիկնիկի գլուխը, վերադարձավ այգի, նստեց խոտերի մեջ, գլուխը դրեց կողքը:
- Լիզա՜,- կանչեց մայրը:
- Դավի՜թ,- արցունքները զսպելով շշնջաց Լիզան ու շոյեց տիկնիկի գլուխը:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2015), ivy (17.02.2015), Sambitbaba (18.02.2015), Smokie (20.02.2015), Արևանուռ (19.02.2015), մարդագայլուկ (19.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 4. Երազանման*

Վերջապես ցավը մեղմացավ ու խավարը ցրվեց։ Ես հիմա մի մեծ մարգագետնում
եմ, կամ դաշտում, չգիտեմ, թե դրանք ինչով են տարբերվում։ Զարմանալի է, թե
ինչու ուժեղ լույսից աչքերս չեն ցավում, չէ՞ որ իմ մայրիկը միշտ ասում
էր, որ լույսից են աչքերս ցավում ու որ արևին չնայեմ։ Իսկ ես լսում․ եմ
իրեն, նույնիսկ հիմա արևին չեմ նայի, թե չէ ինքը կջղայնանա։
-Էյ, աղջի՛կ։
Նայում եմ շուրջս, ոչ ոք չկա, էլի ես եմ ու իմ տիկնիկը։
- Դու խոսու՞մ ես։
-Իհարկե, ես միշտ էլ խոսացել եմ, թե՞ դու կարծում էիր, որ մենակ դուք՝
մեծամիտ մարդիկդ կարող եք խոսել ու մտածել։
- Իսկ ես առաջ մտածում էի, որ դու չես խոսում, այլ ես եմ հորինում,
նույնիսկ մի անգամ մայրիկս…
-Մոռացի’ր էդ հիմար կնոջը, ինքը ոչ-մի բան չգիտի իմ մասին։
- Տո դու ո՞վ ես, որ իրեն տենց բան ասես։ Խելոք մնա, թե չէ մյուս աչքդ էլ կհանեմ։
-Իմ անունը Դել է, կրճատ՝ Դելիրիումից, իսկ իմ այլանդակված դեմքը ցույց
է տալիս քո դեմքի վիճակը մյուս աշխարհում։
Զգացի, թե ինչպես են մրջյուններ վազվզում մեջքիս վրայով։ Մայրիկս ասում
էր, որ դա մեր մաշկի մեջ ինչ-որ մկանների կծկումներից են, ու որ էդ
մկանները հարթ են։ Ինքը մեկ-մեկ տարօրինակ բաներ էր պատմում։ Էն ժամանակ,
երբ իմ վրա չէր ջղայնանում կամ չէր ծեծում։
-Մյուս աշխարհու՞մ, էդ ո՞րն ա , ու ի՞նչ ա պատահել իմ դեմքի հետ մյուս աշխարհում։
-Մյուսն էն աշխարհն է, որտեղ դու ապրում էիր մինչև հիմա, մինչև որոշեցիր
փողոցն անցել ու հայտնվեցիր այստեղ։ Էս պահին մյուսում բժիշկները փորձում
են քեզ վերադարձնել, բայց միայն դու կարող ես որոշել՝ կմնա՞ս այստեղ, թե՞
կվերադառնաս մարդկանց մոտ։
Մարգագետինն անհետացավ ու ես հայտնվեցի մի սենյակում, որտեղ կային երկու
պատուհան։ Մեկից երևում էր իմ մարգագետինը,մյուսից՝ ես, պառկած
մահճակալի վրա, բժիշկներ, որ վազվզում էին սենյակում ու ինչ-որ
անհասկանալի գործողություններ էին կատարում, մայրիկս՝ արցունքոտ աչքերով
միջանցքում նստած։
Կոկորդս ինչ-որ բան ներսից սեղմեց, երևի կոկորդի հարթ մկաններն են։
- Եթե դու մնաս ինձ հետ, դու կարող ես ձևափոխել իմ աշխարհն ինչպես
ցանկանաս, եթե գնաս՝ կապրես քո աշխարհում, քեզ հարազատ մարդկանց հետ,
բայց ոչինչ չես կարող փոխել, այլ կենթարկվես հիմար օրենքներին, որոնց մեծ
մասը նույնիսկ չգիտես։
- Իսկ դրանցից ո՞րն է իրական։
-Ի՞նչ է նշանակում իրական, իրական է այն, ինչը դու իրական ես համարում,
հիշում ու հավատում ես, ոչ-թե այն, ինչը կազմված է ատոմներից կամ ինչը
քեզ ասում են քո ծնողները։
Ես կյանքում առաջին անգամ հասկացա, որ կանգնած եմ լուրջ ընտրության առաջ,
որ ցանկացած որոշում կբերի լավ և վատ հետևանքներ։
Ինչու՞ եմ ես միշտ ստիպված լինում որոշումներ կայացնել։ Թողնելով Դելի
ձեռքը՝ քայլեցի դեպի պատուհանները։
-Չսխալվե՛ս։
Ես չեմ սխալվում, հիմա՛ր խաղալիք։ Մոռանալով ամեն ինչ՝ սուզվեցի
պատուհանների միջև գտնվող խավարի մեջ։ Միակ տեղը, որտեղ ուզում եմ լինել՝
ոչ-մի տեղ։

----------

Sambitbaba (19.02.2015), Smokie (20.02.2015), Մուշու (20.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Տարբերակ 5. Խատուտիկը*

Եթե հիմա մինչև կոկորդս ցեխի մեջ եմ, դա չի նշանակում որ ամբողջ կյանքս անցել է էստեղ՝ ամեն տեսակ ճիճուներով ու բոլոճներով շրջապատված։ Սյուի հետ ապրածս երկու տարիները հավանաբար կարևոր էին ոչ միայն իմ, այլև նրա համար... Բըը՜ռ, ի՜նչ ցուրտ է էսօր։ Հեչ չես ասի, թե գարուն է... Ի՞նչ էի ասում։ Հա՜, Սյուն... 


Երեք ամիս նստել էի ցուցափեղկի հետևում ու էդ ամիսների ընթացքում գոնե մեկը գոնե մի վայրկյան վրաս ուշադրություն չէր դարձրել։ Ես չէի էլ զարմանում։ Միանգամայն բնական է որ նուրբ, սիրուն, ամեն ինչը տեղը տեղին Բարբիների մեջ ոչ ոք չէր նկատում քաչալ, մեծ գլխով, անճոռնի տիկնիկին։ Արդեն մտածում էի որ պառավելու ու սատկելու եմ էդ գրողի տարած ցուցափեղկի փոշոտ անկյունում։
Բայց մի օր եկավ Սյուն։ Հայրիկի ձեռքը բռնած զննում էր խնամքով կողք կողքի շարված խաղալիքներին։ Ու հանկարծ սկսեց իր կապույտ -կապույտ, տիկնիկային աչքերով ինձ նայել։ Նայում էր աչքերիս մեջ այնպես կարծես ինձ չէր էլ տեսնում, երբ ժպտաց, թվաց թե ժպիտն ինձ է հասցեագրված։
- Պապ, պապ, տես Խատուտիկն է։
-Ի՞նչ խատուտիկ, որտե՞ղ։
-Տես, տես, ցուցափեղկի էն անկյունում... Խատուտիկն է, միանգամից ճանաչեցի։ Էնպես է անկյունում թաքնվել կարծես չպիտի նկատեի։ Նույն առաջվա հիմարիկն է։
- Ա՜խ, Խատուտի՞կն է, հա՞։
- Ըհն, ինքն է, նրան մեր հետ տուն կտանենք, չէ՞։
- Ու՞մ, Խատուտիկի՞ն։
- Ըհն, Խատուտիկին... Խնդրում եմ, խնդրում եմ, խնդրու՜մ եմ... Էլ չեմ բաժանվի նրանից, մենակ չեմ թողնի... համ էլ իմ ծնունդն է էսօր, ու ես ուզում եմ որ Խատուտիկին ինձ նվիրես։ կնվիրես, չէ՞, ու՜խ, ի՜նչ լավ է որ կնվիրես։ Ապրի պապաս։ 
Ինչքա՜ն էի զարմացել, երբ հասկացա որ էդ պուճուր, համով աղջիկը ինձ էր ընտրել որպես ծննդյան նվեր։ Սյուն իր տաք ու փոքրիկ ձեռքերով գրկեց ինձ ու զգացի թե ոնց է մինչ այդ պատած համատարած սառնությունը անհետացավ։ 
-Երբ տուն հասնենք, ես քեզ ամեն ինչ կբացատրեմ, իսկ հիմա ձևացրու թե Խատուտիկն ես,- Սյուն շատ ցածր էր խոսում ու հայրը ոչինչ չլսեց։ Ես շփոթված էի, ոչինչ չէի հասկանում, բայց պատրաստ էի լինել ցանկացածը, միայն թե ընտանիք ունենայի ու Սյուի բացատրություններն ինձ համար երկրորդական էին։ 
Երկար էր տուն տանող ճանապարհը, քաղաքից դուրս գալով ձգվում էր մինչև մոտակա բլուրները, որոնք շրջանցելուց հետո հայտնվեցինք անտառից քիչ հեռու մեն-մենակ կանգնած մի հին երկհարկանի տան առաջ։ Հազիվ էր մեքենան արգելակել, երբ Սյուն բացեց դուռն ու ինձ գրկած տուն նետվեց։
-Բարև տատ, ո՞նց ես,-հարցրեց Սյուն առանց բազկաթոռին նստած կնոջը նայելու՝ արագ֊արագ աստիճաններով վերև բարձրանալով։
-Օրվա մեջ գիտե՞ս թե որերորդ անգամ ես բարևում... Վերև մի բարձրացի, շուտով ճնշելու ենք... 
-Հինգ րոպեից ներքևում կլինեմ։ 
Սյուն արագ բարձրացավ աստիճաններով, վազեց երկրորդ հարկի նեղ միջանցքով ու բացեց աջ անկյունում վերջին դուռը։ Մեր առաջ բացվեց բավականին ընդարձակ ու բորբոսահոտ մի սենյակ։ Համատարած մռայլությունը ցրում էին երկու մեծ պատուհաններից առատորեն սենյակ լցվող լույսն ու սեղանին փոքր բաժակի մեջ դրված դեղին ծաղկեփունջը, որը լույսի ոսկեգույն շողերի տակ ավելի գեղեցիկ էր, կարծես հենց այդ փոքրիկ փունջն էր սենյակի մթությանը հաղթող լույսի աղբյուրը։ Երկու լուսամուտների միջև դրված էր Սյուի անկողինը՝ աջ կողմում փոքր պահարան։ Սենյակի մի անկյունում գրասեղանն էր, մյուսում՝ զգեստպահարանը։ Գունաթափ ու փտած հատակը ծածկված էր հին, քրքրված գորգով։ Գուցե սենյակն այդքան մռայլ չթվար եթե խունացած վարագույրները չափազանց ծանր ու հաստ չլինեին։ Կտորե պատնեշը ասես փորձում էր սենյակը կտրել դրսի աշխարհից։ 
Սյուն իր հետևից ամուր փակեց դուռն ու ինձ նստեցրեց իր մահճակալին
-  Ասե՞լ էի, չէ՞, որ ամեն ինչ կբացատրեմ։ Դե ուրեմն լսիր։ Ես գիտեմ, որ Խատուտիկը չես։ Ես ուղղակի հայրիկին ուզում էի մայրիկի մասին հիշեցնել։ Երևի քեզ հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչպես։ 
Խատուտիկն առաջին տիկնիկս էր։ Իմ ծնվելու օրը, այսինքն ուղիղ տաս տարի առաջ, մայրիկն ու հայրիկը որոշում են իրենց ապագա երեխայի համար խաղալիք գնել, չիմանալով որ որոշել եմ հենց այդ օրը լույսաշխարհ գալ։ Մայրիկը վստահ էր, որ աղջիկ է ունենալու։ Չեմ ուզում երկար նախաբանով քեզ ձանձրացնել, մանավանդ որ սա բուն պատմության հետ շատ կապ չունի։ Մի խոսքով, գնում են համարյա քեզ նման մի տիկնիկի, հետո այդ նույն օրը ծնվում եմ ես։ Տիկնիկը սկզբում ուղղակի տիկնիկ էր, Խատուտիկ դարձավ ավելի ուշ... 
Սրանից չորս տարի առաջ մենք ուրիշ տեղում էինք ապրում։ Էլի քաղաքից դուրս, փոքրիկ տուն էր, բայց սրա նման չէր։ Լուսավոր էր, տաք... Իսկ տան հետևում խատուտիկների մե՜ծ մարգագետին կար։. Համարյա ամեն երեկո մենք՝ ես, մայրիկը, հայրիկն ու տիկնիկս զբոսնում էինք էնտեղ։ Մայրամուտին մարգագետինը դառնում էր ոսկեգույն։ 
Դու խատուտիկ փչած կա՞ս։ Բավական է մի թեթև փչես ու խատուտիկի փետուրները կթչեն-կգնան։ Երբ առաջին անգամ մայրիկը էդպես արեց, տխրեցի, որովհետև մեծ ու սիրուն խատուտիկից մնաց միայն ցողունը, իսկ ես ուզում էի տուն տանել։ 
- Փչացրեցիր։
- Ի՞նչը, ձագ,- ասաց մայրիկս ու ժպտաց։ Կարոտել եմ մայրիկիս, ժպիտը... 
- Խատուտիկը։ Ես... չէի ուզում,- մռութներս կախել էի ու մայրիկի երեսին էլ չէի նայում։
- Չեմ փչացրել, քաղցրս,- մայրիկը բռնեց ձեռքիցս ու իր մոտ տարավ։ Հետո մի խատուտիկ քաղեց, նստեց կանաչ խոտերին ինձ էլ իր գիրկն առավ։- Աշնանն արդեն էստեղ ավելի շատ խատուտիկներ կլինեն, որովհետև օգնեցինք, որ սերմերը տարածվեն։ Փետուրներից ամեն մեկը մի նոր խատուտիկ է դառնալու։ այն ինչ հիմա մեզանից հեռացավ, աշնանը կրկին հետ կվերադառնա, ավելի շատ ու ավելի գեղեցիկ։- ես ամեն ինչ հասկացա. բոլոր լավ բաները որ հեռանում են մեզանից, մի օր կրկին կվերադառնան։ 
Ու ես որոշեցի տիկնիկիս անունը Խատուտիկ դնել, որ եթե մի օր կորցնեմ կամ՞ ստիպված լինեմ բաժանվել նրանից, կրկին ինձ մոտ վերադառնա։ Ես ասացի մայրիկին ու հայրիկին իմ որոշման մասին։ Ժպտացին ու համբուրեցին ճակատս։ Միշտ ճակատս համբուրում էին երբ նման հիմարություններ էի ասում։
Մենք՝ չորսս երջանիկ ապրում էինք։ Իդեալական ընտանիք։ Ի՞նչը կարող էր մեր երջանկությանը խանգարել։ Բայց մայրիկը մահացավ։ Միշտ էդպես է լինում... Ինձ ասեցին որ մայրիկն էլ չի գա, հետո ուղարկեցին տատիկի մոտ։ Ես թաղմանը ներկա չեղա, չթողեցին։ Բայց եթե գնայի կհավատայի որ մայրիկ, իրոք, էլ հետ չի գա, իսկ հիմա... Ախր, չէ՞ որ, ամեն լավ բան որ կորցնում ենք մի օր էլի մեզ է վերադառնալու։
Սյուն պատուհանից դուրս էր նայում, բայց ես զգում էի որ լաց է լինում։
- Մայրիկի մահից հետո հայրիկն էլ առաջվանը չէր։ Պետք էր շարունակել ապրել, բայց մենք երկուսով մենակ էինք մնացել ու պայքարելու ուժ էլ չկար։ 
Տատիկի տնից ինձ միանգամից էստեղ բերեցին ու ես այդպես էլ չկարողացա Խատուտիկին վերցնել իմ սենյակից։ Կորցրեցի նաև նրան։ 
Իսկ էսօր, համարյա երկու տարի անց գտա քեզ։ Խատուտիկի մասին ամբողջ ներկայացումը հայրիկի համար էր։ Ուզում էի որ հիշի նրան ու մայրիկին (չնայած երբեք էլ մայրիկին չի մոռանա)։ Բայց ուզում եմ, որ հիշի այնպես ինչպես ես եմ հիշում՝ լուսավոր։ Դա կօգնի ապրել։ 
Ամեն խատուտիկ մի անգամ է ապրում։ Գարնան խատուտիկի սերմերից աճած նորերը նույնը չեն, բայց նրանց մեջ էդ խատուտիկից մի մասնիկ կա ու դրանք՝ նորերը, մեզ վերադարձնում են էդ մի մասնիկը, թեկուզ փոքր ու աննշան... Մայրիկին էլ չենք գտնի, բայց ես չեմ ուզում հորս էլ կորցնել։ 
Սյուն լաց էր լինում։ Ինչ որ հիմար օրենքով սահմանվել է, որ տիկնիկները խոսել չեն կարող, բայց էդ դեպքում թող ոչինչ չզգային ու չհասկանային։ Ես տեսնում էի աղջկա արցունքները, բայց ոչինչ անել չէի կարող։
Այդ օրվանից ես դարձա նրա միակ ընկերը։ Սյուն հաճախ էր տխրում, բայց բավական էր հոր տրամադրությունը մի փոքր բարձր լիներ ու նա դառնում էր ամենաերջանիկ մարդը, իսկ այդպես, ցավոք սրտի, հազվադեպ էր պատահում։ Ես ինձ այլևս սովորական տիկնիկ չէի համարում, որովհետև ինչ֊որ չափով լցնում էի խեղճ աղջկա դատարկ օրերն ու շաբաթները։
Մի անգամ, երկար համոզելուց հետո վերջապես Սյուին հաջողվեց հորը զբոսնելու տանել։ Ես էլ էի նրանց հետ։ Մենք տնից շատ չէինք հեռացել, երկար ժամանակ նրանք լուռ էին, հետո Սյուն սկսեց պատմել դպրոցի ու դասարանի մասին, ամեն ինչ անում էր, որ հայրը գոնե մի անգամ ժպտա։ 
-Վա՜յ, խատուտիկ, պապ, տես խատուտիկ է,- արահետի վրա խատուտիկ էր աճել ու աղջիկը չկարողացավ զսպել իրեն,- հիշու՞մ ես մարգագետինը, մեր հին տան մոտ, ինչքա՜ն խատուտիկներ կային։
-Հիշում եմ։
- Հիշու՞մ ես, թե ոնց էինք էնտեղ զբոսնում։
-Հա,-ինձ թվաց թե նա գնալով մռայլվում է։
-Իսկ հիշու՞մ ես թե ոնց ու ինչու Խատուտիկին հենց էսպես անվանակոչեցի։ Խատուտիկ, դու հիշու՞մ ես... Ըհն, հիշում է... 
-Դե բավական է։ Դու արդեն երեխա չես, Սյուզան։ Տուր այստեղ էդ հիմար տիկնիկը,- հայրը փորձեց խլել ինձ աղջկա ձեռքից, պոկեց գլուխս ու ինչքան կարող էր հեռու շպրտեց։ Ընկնելիս գլուխս քարին կպավ ու կոտրվեց, մի աչքիցս էլ զրկվեցի։
Հետո հավանաբար Սյուն լաց եղավ ու փախավ տուն կամ հայրը տարավ, չգիտեմ, բայց ես լսում էի նրա լացի ձայնը...
Էդպես ես հայտնվեցի էստեղ...Ժամանակի ընթացքում էն մի խատուտիկը, որ տեսանք մեր վերջին զբոսանքի ժամանակ, դարձավ հսկայական խատուտիկների մարգագետն... Սյուն ու հայրը երևի տեղափոխվել են, որովհետև հիմա իրենց տնից հաճախ եմ ճղճղան երեխաների աղմուկ լսում։ Ես գիտեմ, որ աղջիկը չի հանձնվել ու դեռ պայքարում է հորը կյանք վերադարձնելու համար... Ախր, չէ՞ որ ամեն լավ բան որ կորցրել ենք մի օր էլի մեզ մոտ է վերադառնալու... Էնքան համոզված էր խոսում մեկ-մեկ ես էլ եմ հավատում, որ մինչև լրիվ մամռակալելս կգա ու կտանի ինձ էստեղից։ Համ էլ, ես գիտեմ որ նա դեռ պահում է անգլուխ մարմինս։ Ի՞նչ գիտեմ։ Դե հասկանու՞մ եք, ես զգում եմ ցուրտը, բայց ոչ էն սառնությունը որը կար խանութում եղածս ժամանակ...

----------

Sambitbaba (19.02.2015), Smokie (20.02.2015), Արևանուռ (19.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեցի՝ ամենակարճից սկսեմ  :Jpit: 
*
Երազանման*
Ինչ խոսք, էս գործում առաջադրանքը կատարված ա, տեքստն էլ վատ չի գրված, բայց ասելիքը, պատմությունը, կերպարները բացակայում են: Մի տեսակ ինքը մենակ տեքստ ա, դպրոցական շարադրության նման: Ըստ երևույթին, ջահելներից մեկն ա գրել:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.02.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

*Նրանք:* Ես էլ ամնեաերկարից որոշեցի սկսել: Էս ինչ լավն ա էս գործը, հենց սենց բան էի ուզում կարդամ՝  քաղաքականախառը, իրական պատերազմ, փախուստ, դաժը Չեռնոբլը կար: Շատ պրոֆեշնլ ձեռագիր: Եթե չհաշվենք ավարտը՝ հատկապես եթե չհաշվենք ավարտը: Էլի կկարդամ ու մանրամասն կանդրադառնամ:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.02.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

ես ասի մի 10-15 տարբերակ կլինի: չնայած 5 էլ վատ չի

----------


## LisBeth

> Ասեցի՝ ամենակարճից սկսեմ 
> *
> Երազանման*
> Ինչ խոսք, էս գործում առաջադրանքը կատարված ա, տեքստն էլ վատ չի գրված, բայց ասելիքը, պատմությունը, կերպարները բացակայում են: Մի տեսակ ինքը մենակ տեքստ ա, դպրոցական շարադրության նման: Ըստ երևույթին, ջահելներից մեկն ա գրել:


ասելիք կա, բայց նենց ա ասված որ արձագանք չի գտնում: սենց կարդում ես ու անտարբեր ես մնում, հմմ, եսիմ

----------


## Freeman

Մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ հեղինակներն շտապելով են գրել։ (Կամ ես շտապելո  կարդացի)։
Եթե ժամանակ ունենամ, կանդրադառնամ պատմվածքներին։

----------

Վոլտերա (16.02.2015)

----------


## ivy

«Նրանք»-ը սկսեցի, դժվար է առաջ գնում, բայց կկարդամ:




> Մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ հեղինակներն շտապելով են գրել։


Էկա ասելու, որ էս արտահայտությունը հեչ չեմ սիրում: Շտապելով գրելն ինչ է: Եթե գրվում է, գրում ես: Արագ, թե դանդաղ, ընդհանրապես կապ չունի. ամեն մեկը գրելու իր տեմպն ունի, դրանով չի որոշվում ստեղծագործության որակը: Մեկ-մեկ լինում է, սկսում ես ու էլ չես էլ հասցնում շունչ քաշել, թափով մինչև վերջ գրվում է. չգիտեմ դա հիմա շտապելն է, թե չէ, բայց ինձ օրինակ էդ տեմպն ամենաշատն է դուր գալիս, ու դրանից գրածը հաստատ չի տուժում:

----------

LisBeth (16.02.2015), Sambitbaba (17.02.2015), Աթեիստ (17.02.2015), Նիկեա (17.02.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> «Նրանք»-ը սկսեցի, դժվար է առաջ գնում, բայց կկարդամ:


որ տրամադրվես հեշտ առաջ կգնա, ես մի շնչով կարդացի: Հերոստրատի պահը, դիպուկ համեմատություն ա, էնքան վերջն ա որ որոշ լոգիկ անհարթությունների մասին չեմ էլ ուզում խոսեմ, չնայծ դրանք էական չեն: Ինչ տարբերություն կռիվն ուր ա, ինչի հենց էդ կողմերով են փախչում և այլն, մի հատ էլ որ կարդամ չնայած, կարող ա դրանց բացատրությունն էլ լինի, որովհետև հեղինակը ըստ երևույթի, ինֆորմացիային տիրապետում ա:

----------


## LisBeth

> «Նրանք»-ը սկսեցի, դժվար է առաջ գնում, բայց կկարդամ:


տեքստը հագեցած ա, դրական առումով

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեֆ, ստեղ սովորել-չսովորելու բան չկա, քննադատության տեսակի հարց ա, մեկ էլ «մաստի»:
> Կոնկրետ ես չեմ սիրում աբստրակտ կարծիքներ լսել իմ գործերի մասին, սիրում եմ շատ կոնկրետ, թե՝ այ էս պարբերությունը հանի, էս բառը կրճատի, էս մասերը հետ ու առաջ արա, էս մի տողը լավն ա, էս մեկը վատն ա: Այ, որ էն լքված ու մոռացված-ը նշեցիր, շատ կոնկրետ էր, ու երևի թարգմանելիս էդ մասը հանեմ: 
> Իսկ մինչև էդ որ երկար-բարակ գրել էիր, դու ավելի շատ ուղարկում ես մի ուղղությամբ, որը ես չէի էլ պլանավորել որպես հեղինակ, ու մի տեսակ ա էլի, որ ոնց որ ուզենաս ուրիշ ուղղություն թելադրել: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա ուրիշների դեպքում տենց չի, իմ դեպքում տենց ա: 
> 
> Իսկ էս խմբագրիս գործը նրանով ա հզոր, որ ինքն իմ ասելիքին հեչ չի կպնում, այլ բառեր ա առաջարկում ավելացնել-պակասացնել, որոշ բաներ պարզացնել կամ բարդացնել: Դե էլ չեմ ասում լեզվական հսկայական օգնության մասին ինքն անգլերեն վերսիաների վրա ա աշխատում): Ու ի դեպ, ինքը գրականագետ էլ չի, ոչ էլ առանձնապես կարդալու հետ սեր ունի: Ահագին զարմացել էի, որ տենց որակյալ գործ էր արել:


Բյուր լավ բան ես ասում, բայց Մեֆը կոմբինացված քննադատ ա, համ աբստրակտ՝ ահագին հետաքրքիր, համ էլ հանգիստ կարա ասի էս տողը հանի, կամ էս ինչը փոխի, նենց որ դրանից ասելիքը չտուժի ու չփոխվի: Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ քո հիացմունքը, բայց էդքան կատեգորիկ լինլ, որ ասես ինձ սենց մի քննադատի, ինքդ էլ ահագին բան էս կորցնում արդյունքում: գործի թերությունները մենակ կոսմետիկ չեն լինում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ստեղ սովորել-չսովորելու բան չկա, քննադատության տեսակի հարց ա, մեկ էլ «մաստի»:
> Կոնկրետ ես չեմ սիրում աբստրակտ կարծիքներ լսել իմ գործերի մասին, սիրում եմ շատ կոնկրետ, թե՝ այ էս պարբերությունը հանի, էս բառը կրճատի, էս մասերը հետ ու առաջ արա, էս մի տողը լավն ա, էս մեկը վատն ա: Այ, որ էն լքված ու մոռացված-ը նշեցիր, շատ կոնկրետ էր, ու երևի թարգմանելիս էդ մասը հանեմ: 
> Իսկ մինչև էդ որ երկար-բարակ գրել էիր, դու ավելի շատ ուղարկում ես մի ուղղությամբ, որը ես չէի էլ պլանավորել որպես հեղինակ, ու մի տեսակ ա էլի, որ ոնց որ ուզենաս ուրիշ ուղղություն թելադրել: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա ուրիշների դեպքում տենց չի, իմ դեպքում տենց ա: 
> 
> Իսկ էս *խմբագրիս* գործը նրանով ա հզոր, որ ինքն իմ ասելիքին հեչ չի կպնում, այլ բառեր ա առաջարկում ավելացնել-պակասացնել, որոշ բաներ պարզացնել կամ բարդացնել: Դե էլ չեմ ասում լեզվական հսկայական օգնության մասին ինքն անգլերեն վերսիաների վրա ա աշխատում): Ու ի դեպ, ինքը գրականագետ էլ չի, ոչ էլ առանձնապես կարդալու հետ սեր ունի: Ահագին զարմացել էի, որ տենց որակյալ գործ էր արել:


Բյուր ջան, շատ ճիշտ բառ ես օգտագործել… ԽՄԲԱԳԻՐ… ես չեմ կարծում որ մենք խմբագրական գործենք անում… մի բան ա քննադատելը մի բան ա խմբագրելը… կարաս համաձայն չլինես գաղափարի հետ բայց խմբագրես որ ավելի հստակ լինի, հասանելի լինի… 

մենք քննարկում ենք թե գաղափարը, մոտեցումը տեսանկյունը ստրուկտուրան ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼԻ Ա մեր համար թե չէ… Րաֆֆին ամեն բառը ճիշտ տեղը դրել ա,բայց ես իրա գործերը չեմ սիրում… 

it depends what we're looking for…

----------

LisBeth (20.02.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

Չէի ուզում ասել, բայց արխիվ թող սխալ չգնա:
Հարցման մեջ փակագիծը սխալ տեղում ա դրած` ուղղեք:
Տարբերակ(*ներ*)ն եք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ինչի՞դ ա պետք... կկարդաս կզարգանաս էլ հետդ խոսալ չի լինի


մի վախի չեմ սովորի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր լավ բան ես ասում, բայց Մեֆը կոմբինացված քննադատ ա, համ աբստրակտ՝ ահագին հետաքրքիր, համ էլ հանգիստ կարա ասի էս տողը հանի, կամ էս ինչը փոխի, նենց որ դրանից ասելիքը չտուժի ու չփոխվի: Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ քո հիացմունքը, բայց էդքան կատեգորիկ լինլ, որ ասես ինձ սենց մի քննադատի, ինքդ էլ ահագին բան էս կորցնում արդյունքում: գործի թերությունները մենակ կոսմետիկ չեն լինում


Լիզ, ես բացարձակ կոսմետիկ թերությունների մասին չեմ ասում: Իրա աբստրակտ քննադատությունը կարա հետաքրքիր լինի քո համար, բայց ինձ համար դա հետաքրքիր չի, որովհետև ինքն իրա քննադատությամբ միշտ շեղում ա գործի բուն ուղղությունից: Նայի, ինքն ասում ա՝ Լիզայի կերպարը հստակ չի, բայց հենց էդ ա, որ իմ նպատակը չի էղել իրա կերպարը հստակ սարքելը, հակառակը՝ ինչքան անհստակ լինի ինքը, էնքան ես իմ նպատակին հասել եմ: Ինքը ասում ա՝ կոնֆլիկտ չկա: Կա կոնֆլիկտ, ուշադիր չի էղել: Ու մնացած կարծիքների հիման վրա հասկանում եմ, որ էդ կոնֆլիկտը շատ բեքգրաունդ եմ սարքել, մի քիչ պետք ա առաջ բերել, բայց Մեֆը լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղություն ա տալիս, որը չի համապատասխանում իմ նպատակին: Իմ ասածը հենց էդ ա, որ իրա քննադատությունն իմ դեպքում չի աշխատում, որովհետև ինքն ինձ ուզում ա ուղարկել մի տեղ, որտեղ ես չեմ ուզում գնալ, նպատակ չեմ ունեցել գնալու:

Իսկ կոնկրետ քննադատությունը պարտադիր չի, որ կոսմետիկ լինի: Կարան շատ լուրջ թերություններ վեր հանվեն հենց կոնկրետ բաներ ասելով: 
Նայի, նորից էստեղից օրինակ բերեմ: Սամն ասեց, որ գործս սենտիմենտալ ա: Սա շատ աբստրակտ ա, ու չի բացառվում, որ ես ներվայնանայի՝ չհասկանալով, թե ինչու ա տենց կարծում: Բայց ես հո գիտեմ, որ շատ կոնկրետ տող ա էդ գործը սենտիմենտալ դարձնում, ու քանի որ դա գիտեմ, հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ նկատի ունի: Բայց հնարավոր ա, որ չիմանայի: Իրան ասեի՝ կոնկրետ օրինակով խոսա, չխոսեր: Ու տենց էլ չհասկանայի՝ ինչու ա սենտիմենտալ համարում: Ու միշտ էլ տենց ա, գործի ցանկացած լուրջ թերություն հնարավոր ա շատ կոնկրետ հատվածներով ցույց տալ: Ես տենց քննադատություն եմ սիրում: Ու շատ կարևոր ա, որ քննադատողը հասկանա, թե հեղինակն ուր ա տանում գործը, քննադատությունն անի առանց էդ ուղղությունից շեղվելու: Մեֆը շեղվում ա:

----------


## LisBeth

> մի վախի չեմ սովորի…


ո~ւֆ, ես էլ ասի կորցնում եմ քեզ

----------

Mephistopheles (21.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, շատ ճիշտ բառ ես օգտագործել… ԽՄԲԱԳԻՐ… ես չեմ կարծում որ մենք խմբագրական գործենք անում… մի բան ա քննադատելը մի բան ա խմբագրելը… կարաս համաձայն չլինես գաղափարի հետ բայց խմբագրես որ ավելի հստակ լինի, հասանելի լինի… 
> 
> մենք քննարկում ենք թե գաղափարը, մոտեցումը տեսանկյունը ստրուկտուրան ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼԻ Ա մեր համար թե չէ… Րաֆֆին ամեն բառը ճիշտ տեղը դրել ա,բայց ես իրա գործերը չեմ սիրում… 
> 
> it depends what we're looking for…


Մեֆ, իրականում ես էդ գործը տվել էի ընդամենը սրբագրելու համար, բայց արդյունքում ստացա նաև խմբագրական աշխատանք, պլյուս լիքը քննադատություն: Ու ուրախությունից պարում էի, որտև էրևում էր՝ մարդը հասկացել ա, թե ինչի մասին ա գործը, դրա հիման վրա ա առաջարկներ արել: 

Րաֆֆին ամեն բառը ճիշտ տեղում չի դրել: Մի հատ լավ խմբագիրը իրան խիստ պակասում էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիզ, ես բացարձակ կոսմետիկ թերությունների մասին չեմ ասում: Իրա աբստրակտ քննադատությունը կարա հետաքրքիր լինի քո համար, բայց ինձ համար դա հետաքրքիր չի, որովհետև ինքն իրա քննադատությամբ միշտ շեղում ա գործի բուն ուղղությունից: Նայի, ինքն ասում ա՝ Լիզայի կերպարը հստակ չի, բայց հենց էդ ա, որ իմ նպատակը չի էղել իրա կերպարը հստակ սարքելը, հակառակը՝ ինչքան անհստակ լինի ինքը, էնքան ես իմ նպատակին հասել եմ: Ինքը ասում ա՝ կոնֆլիկտ չկա: Կա կոնֆլիկտ, ուշադիր չի էղել: Ու մնացած կարծիքների հիման վրա հասկանում եմ, որ էդ կոնֆլիկտը շատ բեքգրաունդ եմ սարքել, մի քիչ պետք ա առաջ բերել, բայց Մեֆը լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղություն ա տալիս, որը չի համապատասխանում իմ նպատակին: Իմ ասածը հենց էդ ա, որ իրա քննադատությունն իմ դեպքում չի աշխատում, որովհետև ինքն ինձ ուզում ա ուղարկել մի տեղ, որտեղ ես չեմ ուզում գնալ, նպատակ չեմ ունեցել գնալու:
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետ քննադատությունը պարտադիր չի, որ կոսմետիկ լինի: Կարան շատ լուրջ թերություններ վեր հանվեն հենց կոնկրետ բաներ ասելով: 
> Նայի, նորից էստեղից օրինակ բերեմ: Սամն ասեց, որ գործս սենտիմենտալ ա: Սա շատ աբստրակտ ա, ու չի բացառվում, որ ես ներվայնանայի՝ չհասկանալով, թե ինչու ա տենց կարծում: Բայց ես հո գիտեմ, որ շատ կոնկրետ տող ա էդ գործը սենտիմենտալ դարձնում, ու քանի որ դա գիտեմ, հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ նկատի ունի: Բայց հնարավոր ա, որ չիմանայի: Իրան ասեի՝ կոնկրետ օրինակով խոսա, չխոսեր: Ու տենց էլ չհասկանայի՝ ինչու ա սենտիմենտալ համարում: Ու միշտ էլ տենց ա, գործի ցանկացած լուրջ թերություն հնարավոր ա շատ կոնկրետ հատվածներով ցույց տալ: Ես տենց քննադատություն եմ սիրում: Ու շատ կարևոր ա, որ քննադատողը հասկանա, թե հեղինակն ուր ա տանում գործը, քննադատությունն անի առանց էդ ուղղությունից շեղվելու: Մեֆը շեղվում ա:


չեմ ասել հստակ չի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, էսօր ահագին մտածել եմ էս հարցերի շուրջ: Մեֆի քննադատությունը հենց խմբագրի գործ ա: Ակումբցիներից շատերը մրցույթների գործերը կարդում են որպես ընթերցող, հավեսի համար, ոնց որ կկարդային որևէ գրողի գործ, քվեարկում են իրանց դուր էկածի օգտին, կարծիք գրում են էնպես, ինչպես կգրեին որևէ գրքի մասին, որ կարդացել են:

Բայց Մեֆը ու մի քանի այլ ակումբցիներ ավելի շատ խմբագրական քննադատություն են անում, այսինքն՝ գրում են, որ գործն ավելի լավը կլիներ, եթե... Ու դրա համար եմ ասում՝ Մեֆի խմբագրականն իմ մաստով չի:

----------


## Smokie

Ըհն, մնաց Մարին գա ու պաշտոնապես հայտարարի «անհայտ ակումբցիներին» :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, էսօր ահագին մտածել եմ էս հարցերի շուրջ: Մեֆի քննադատությունը հենց խմբագրի գործ ա: Ակումբցիներից շատերը մրցույթների գործերը կարդում են որպես ընթերցող, հավեսի համար, ոնց որ կկարդային որևէ գրողի գործ, քվեարկում են իրանց դուր էկածի օգտին, կարծիք գրում են էնպես, ինչպես կգրեին որևէ գրքի մասին, որ կարդացել են:
> 
> Բայց Մեֆը ու մի քանի այլ ակումբցիներ ավելի շատ խմբագրական քննադատություն են անում, այսինքն՝ գրում են, որ գործն ավելի լավը կլիներ, եթե... Ու դրա համար եմ ասում՝ Մեֆի խմբագրականն իմ մաստով չի:


Բյուր, ես գիտե՞ս ոնց եմ նայում գործերին… կարող ա սխալ ա,չգիտեմ, բայց ես տենց եմ սովորել… ինչ ա գրում ու ոնց ա տեսնում… սրանք իմ համար ամենակարևորն են… նոր հետո ոնց ա դա մատուցում կամտեղ հասցնում… 

ինչ ա գրում նշանակում ա թե մարդն ինչ ա տեսնում,ինչ ա նկատում, ինչն ա իրան հուզում… էս իմ համար շատ կարևոր ֆակտոր ա… ինքը կարա տեխնիկապես շատ լավ գրի բայց էն ինչ իրան հուզում ա կամ ինչ ա նկատում ու կարևորում արդեն արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր ա… կարաս շատ լավ գաղափարի վրա վատ պատմվածք գրես, դա դեռ հնարավոր ա մի բան սարքել,բայց կարաս շատ պրիմիտիվ բանի մասին տեխնիկապես շատ լավ գրես, դա վտանգավոր ա… ճարտարապետության մեջ էլ ա տենց 

ոնց ա տեսնում նշանակում ա թե էդ մարդն ինչպես ա տեսնում էն ինչ մենք ենք տեսնում թեկուզ ամեն օր, ինչն ա նկատում… տեսնում ա էն ինչ որ ցանկացած մարդ կտեսնե՞ր թե տեսնում ա նենց լույսի տակ որ մենք էսքան ժամանակ նայել ենք ու չենք տեսել… նորից… կարաս ամենասովորական մոտեցումը տեխնիկապես նենց լավ անես որ ինքդ քեզ էլ խաբես թե լավ բան ես գրել… 

էս երկու բաները ես ինչի՞ եմ կարևորում… որովհետև սրանք են որոշում լեզուն, ստրուկտուրան ու դրանցով մտնում մարդու մեջ ու խառնում ամեն ինչ… ու ինչ են խառնում, ինչ են բորբոքում… ինչքան երկար ա արձագանքում… 

եթե վերի երկուսը չկա,ոչ մի խմբագրություն չի օգնի, գործը չի կարա լավանա, հնարավոր չի, որովհետև եթե ազնվորեն խմբագրես պտի որ "մերկությունը" մեջտեղ գա… կամ էլպտի sugar coat անես որ ուտվի… 

էս ա իմ մոտեցումը… հիմա թե ինչքանով ա հաջող լինում չգիեմ… բայց ամեն անգամ չի ստացվում…ու սրա համար ինձ շատ են կպելու քննադատել ընդհուպ միչև վիրավորանք… well… ես էլ իմ բաժինն եմ ունեցել… էս ուրիշ հարց ա…

քո գրվածքների պահով ուրիշ բան չունեմ ասելու բացի համաձայնվելուց… դու մենակ կարաս ասես քես ինչն ա օգտակար ու կարևոր, իմ սահմանը միչև էդտեղ ա ու դա շատ բնական ա…

Հ.Գ. մոռացա ասեմ որ եթե Րաֆֆուն մի հատ լավ խմբագիր տաս մեկա դրանից շատ բան չի փոխվի… շատ-շատ մի քիչ կարճանա կամ լավանա գործերը…

----------


## Vaio

Ոնց իմանանք, ովքեր են տվյալ ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները ?

Կամ էլ, որ հեղինակներն են մասնակցում այս մրցույթին?

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ոնց իմանանք, ովքեր են տվյալ ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները ?
> 
> Կամ էլ, որ հեղինակներն են մասնակցում այս մրցույթին?


Էսօր կասվի  :Smile:

----------


## Vaio

> Էսօր կասվի


Մինչև քվեարկությունը!

Թեկուզ պարզապես ովքեր են մասնակցում?

----------


## Tiger29

> Մինչև քվեարկությունը!
> 
> Թեկուզ պարզապես ովքեր են մասնակցում?





> *Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների անունների*
> 
> Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 5 օր
> 
> ...
> 
> Քվեարկությունը բաց է
> 
> *5 օր անց՝ քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայտարարվեն հեղինակները*



Բայց արդեն կան ոչ պաշտոնական տվյալներ :Smile:  , եթե ավելի շուտ ես ուզում իմանալ:






> Տարբերակ 1. Նրանք - Սկեպտիկ
> Տարբերակ 2. Տակտուս - Լիզբեթ
> Տարբերակ 3. Արձակուրդի առավոտը - Բյուր
> Տարբերակ 4. Երազանման - Ֆրիմեն
> Տարբերակ 5. Խատուտիկը - Նիկեա

----------

Vaio (21.02.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

Պաշտոնականը ոչ պաշտոնականից չտարբերվեց :Smile: 




> Նայել հարցման արդյունքները: 
> Ո՞ր տարբերակ(ներ)ն եք հավանում 
> Քվեարկողներ 20
> 
> Տարբերակ 1. Նրանք- *Sceptic*----------------------------------7----35.00%
> Տարբերակ 2. Տակտուս- *Lisbeth*-------------------------------9----45.00%
> Տարբերակ 3. Արձակուրդի առավոտը- *StrangeLittleGirl*-9----45.00%
> Տարբերակ 4. Երազանման- *Freeman*-------------------------2----10.00%
> Տարբերակ 5 Խատուտիկը- *Նիկեա*----------------------------7----35.00%

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս պրծա՞վ…

----------


## LisBeth

էս ինչ անկապ վիճակ ա: Հա ինչ էի ասում, Սկեպտիկ շնորհակալություն քեզ, Բյուր առաջին հայացքից քո գործը պարզ էր, բայց ընթացքում նոր բաներ բացահայտվեցին, թե մեր թե քո համար, ինչ ասեմ էլ, հա Ֆրիմէն ջան կներես կտրուկ կարծիքի համար, Նիկեա շարունակիր զարգանալ, Լիզբեթ գնա գրողի ծոցը

----------

Վոլտերա (22.02.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ցուցակը կա՞…

----------


## LisBeth

> էս պրծա՞վ…


Մեֆ... քեզ մի հատ սրտանց կգրկեի, հատկապես հիմա

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեֆ... քեզ մի հատ սրտանց կգրկեի, հատկապես հիմա


ասածս ինչ ա, մերսի, կներես որ էսքան տանջեցի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ... քեզ մի հատ սրտանց կգրկեի, հատկապես հիմա


խի՞… Ես քեզ ի՞նչ եմ արել…

----------


## LisBeth

> խի՞… Ես քեզ ի՞նչ եմ արել…


ոչ մի բան, դա սպառնալիք չի  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ասածս ինչ ա, մերսի, կներես որ էսքան տանջեցի


խնդիր չի, Լիզ ջան… յոռ վելքոմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ոչ մի բան, դա սպառնալիք չի


ինձ որ տենց բան են ասում ուրեմն մի բան արել եմ…

----------


## LisBeth

> ինձ որ տենց բան են ասում ուրեմն մի բան արել եմ…


չէ մի անհանգստացի, ուղղակի ուզում էի, ասի գրեմ իմանաս

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ մի անհանգստացի, ուղղակի ուզում էի, ասի գրեմ իմանաս


Օքեյ… լավ պրծա… վախացրիր…

----------


## Mephistopheles

չկա չկա… մի հատ երգ դնեմ գնամ…

----------

Smokie (22.02.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մրցույթին ուզածիս պես ուշադիր չեմ կարողացել հետևել, գործերն էլ թռնելով ու կիսատ եմ նայել, բայց եթե դեմ չեք՝ մրցույթից ընդհանուր տպավորություններովս կիսվեմ։

Նախօրոք խնդրում եմ՝ Մարիշոկ, նեղանալ չլինի։

Շատ անտարբեր, առանց սիրտ ու ջիգյար դնելու, շըփթըփ մրցույթ էր։ Սկսած ընտրված նկարից, որն իր կոնցեպտով ահագին հիշեցնում էր Այվիի դրած  բատինեքի ու ծաղիկի նկարը, վերջացրած նրանով, որ կազմակերպիչը սկի լայաղ չի արել ավանդական ամփոփող գրառում անել՝ մասնակիցների ցուցակով, շնորհավորանքով և այլն։ Ու ոնց կազմակերպածն էր անհավես նենց էլ ընթացքն ու ավարտն էր։ 
Մարի, պաչիկ  :Smile:  

Տենց չի էլի ձևը։ Իդեաներ ա պետք հղանալ, ինտերնետից նկար քոփի փեյսթ անելուց մի քիչ առաջ գնալ, out of the box մտածել, քննարկման դնել, վիճել, եզրահանգումների գալ։ Թե չէ ոնց որ հա նույն մրցույթը գնա։ Նույն հեղինակները, նույն քննարկումները, նույն գուշակությունները... հոգնեցինք էլի։

Որ չասեք՝ մենակ մեծ-մեծ խոսում ես՝ սենց բան մը։ Չեմ ասում, որ հանճարեղ միտք եմ ճառագել ու հրաշալի մի անձնավորություն եմ ես, բայց սենց մի գաղափար ունեմ։

Պիես գրենք մյուսը։ 
Ասենք սենց մինիմում կրիտերիաներով. մաքս հինգ գործող անձ, իրադարձությունը՝ փակ տարածքում, մի հատ պարտադիր կոնֆլիկտ երկու գործող անձանց միջև, հնարավորինս անսպասելի ֆինալ։
Նախ՝ սենց բան չենք արել, դրամատուրգիայում մեզ կփորձենք, տեսնենք ստացվում ա թե չէ, հետո, կարծում եմ, շատերի ձեռագիրը էս ֆորմատում մի քիչ ավելի դժվար կլինի ճանաչել։ Ու կբացառվի էն դեպքը, որ ինչ որ մեկն իր նոյի թվի գրած գործը կսաղացնի մրցույթի վրա։ 

Կարծիքնե՞ր։

----------

Sambitbaba (22.02.2015), Smokie (22.02.2015), Tiger29 (22.02.2015), Աթեիստ (22.02.2015), Լեո (22.02.2015), Վոլտերա (22.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Պիեսն ընտիր գաղափար է: Գալ, չեմ նեղանում, ես էլ զգացի, որ անկապ անհավես արեցի: Մյուս անգամը մի հետաքրքիր բան մտածենք, անեմ  :Smile: 
Լիզ ու Բյուր, ապրեք  :Kiss:

----------


## Skeptic

> Սկեպտիկ շնորհակալություն քեզ


Քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն:  :Smile: 
Ճիշտ ես նկատել, վերջաբանը լղոզած էր, որովհետև ուշացնում էի. ամսի 14-ին էի սկսել ու դեդլայնից 10-15 րոպե առաջ ուղարկել:
Մի պահ ուզում էի ալտերնատիվ վերջաբան գրել, բայց հետո մտածեցի, որ համ հայհոյախառը բան ա ստացվելու, համ էլ միջակ գործի համար չարժի տանջվել:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2015)

----------


## Smokie

Բյուր և Լիզբեթ ջաներ շնորհավորում եմ

Գագ, Նիկ, Ռուբ ապրեք դուք: :Good:  :Friends:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, կներեք, էլի ճամփեքին էի, դրա համար եմ էսքան ուշ գրում:

Շնորհավոր-մորհավոր: Գալի առաջարկն իրոք գժանոց ա, պիես փորձելուն ես էլ եմ համաձայն: Ընդհանրապես շատ կայֆ բան ա կոմֆորտի զոնայից դուրս գալը, իսկ պիեսը դրա օրինակներից ա: 

Եթե անդրադառնամ մրցույթի թեմային, Մարիի անհավեսությունը մի կողմ, նկարն ինքը բավական անհաջող էր որևէ բան խթանելու համար: Այ հիմա ժամանակն ա, որ Ամառուին մի մեծ պաչիկ ուղարկեմ, որտև եթե ինքը չլիներ, դժվար մասնակցեի էս մրցույթին: Ինքն էր կարծեմ վերջերս ֆեյսբուքում պոստել, հարցնում էր՝ Յամի դոնաթներից որտեղ կարելի ա ճարել: Եսիմ ոնց Յամի մասին հիշողությունները կապվեցին էդ նկարին, ստացվեց պատմվածքը:

Հիմա պատմվածքի մասին: Բացի էն ամենից, ինչ շատերը տեսան, ես էնտեղ երկու բան էի ուզում ցույց տալ: Մեկը երկար բացակայությունից հետո տուն գալը, ու թե ինչքան բան ա ուրիշ լինում տարիներ անց: Մյուսն էլ բացակա մայրը, այսինքն՝ մի մայր, որն աղջիկ ա մեծացրել, բայց խաբար չի էղել իրանից. ի՞նչ ա կերել նախաճաշին, թեյը ո՞նց ա խմում: Սկի խաբար չի էղել, որ իրենց բակում խատուտիկներ են աճել, ու իրա աղջիկը սիրել ա դրանք: Ու անգամ աղջկա սիրելի իրերը մեշոկով հավաքել, տարել ա պադվալ:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Դավիթին, ապա իրա հարցը բարդ ա: Ուզեցել եմ ստեղ unreliable narrator օգտագործել, այսինքն՝ չնայած կարծես տիկնիկն ա անձնավորված, բայց էնքան էլ վստահ չես կարող ասել, որովհետև պատմողն ինքն անվստահելի ա: Ճիշտ ա՝ ամենահավանական վերսիան էն ա, որ ինքը հենց տիկնիկն էր, Լիզան անձնավորել, հետը ման էր տալիս: Բայց մնացած վերսիաներն էլ չեն բացառվում:

----------

Smokie (23.02.2015), Վոլտերա (23.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Մոդերատորական*. *Վերջին մի քանի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են* Ստեղծագործական նախագծերի քննարկում *թեմա:*

----------

